# Diseñemos entre todos un frecuencimetro DIY.



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

Como bien lo dice el titulo, trabajemos entre todos, aportemos nuestro granito de arena, para diseñar un frecuencimetro DIY, do it yourself, hazlo tu mismo.

Lo que me llevo a crear este post, fue que, al igual que yo, otros compañeros del foro, con ganas de incursionar en los montajes de radiofrecuencia, a la hora de poner en funcionamiento sus montajes, no tenian ni la mas palida idea de por donde andaban los Hertz... por ende, acudian a lo temas, en busca de ayuda.

A los señores moderadores, les pido disculpas si hice mal en crear el post, pero no encontre nada acorde a la intencion de este hilo.

Por ahora, dejo estas lineas, me gustaria saber si el staff de moderadores aprueba o no el psot para continuar.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

si lo aprueban o no quien sabe,pero es sencillo fabricar un frecuencimetro con pic,lo que no es tan facil es conseguir los preescaler,con los ic de prescaler o divisores de frecuencia se podria armar un lindo frecuencimetro,lo e intentado y a falta de esos ic que no se consigen,al menos yo no los consegui,asi que desisti y me compre uno tampoco salen tan caros,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

Existe un integrado intersil (ICL xxxx No recuerdo el código) que hace "Todo", frecuencímetro, medidor de período, Etc, solo necesita el cristal, un par de integrados y eventualmente un prescaler, da presentación de 6 dígitos.
Trabaja muy similar al ICL7107 en lo referido al manejo de los display.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Revolviendo revistas viejas encontré los esquemas de un frecuencímetro de 1988 (solo los esquemas). Los voy a escanear, por que hay una parte importante que es la etapa de entrada, que se encarga de amplificar y generar una onda rectangular a partir de señales de unos pocos milivolts en adelante. Creo que con esa etapa, unos cuantos divisores y un PIC se podría armar un frecuencímetro bastante lindo.

Bueno....pero antes de empezar con nada hay que hacer un listado de especificaciones que el instrumento debe cumplir, por que si nó, va a aparecer alguno que quiere medir un alcance de 20GHz y otro que quiere medir 0.0001Hz, y entonces va a comenzar una discusión sobre cual especificación es mejor. Una vez que acordemos las especificaciones, podemos pensar en algo mas o menos coherente...


----------



## rash (Mar 2, 2010)

Aqui hay un circuito muy sencillo basado en el integrado que comenta fogonazo... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/

mensaje nº 13

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

rash dijo:


> Aqui hay un circuito muy sencillo basado en el integrado que comenta fogonazo...



Ese es el que decía, gracias *"rash"*


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

Gracias por sus comentarios:

primero que nada voy a hacer una especie de diagrama de bloques (imagen adjunta) de lo que yo pienso es un frecuencimetro:

luego, habria que establecer los requisitos y o condiciones para empezar a diseñar, 

en lo personal, lo usaria para circuito a baja frecuencia, ejemplo, contadores, osciladores, etc, eso en el campo de la electronica digital, luego, lo usaria para montajes de rf, y monitorizacion de mis transceptores. 

-caracteristicas-

Rango de frecuencias: 0-500Mhz.

Elegi ese ancho de banda, para poder cubrir hf, vhf y uhf hasta 500Mhz. y nos sirve tambien para montajes digitales y circuitos con pic, como radioaficionado, uhf no trabajo, pero se que algun forero si.

Voltaje pico a pico: ese criterio no lo tengo muy claro, asi que le dejo el lugar a otro.

Precision: creo que una representacion de 0.001 andaria bien, aunque leyendo articulos, hay gente que ajusta vfo´s a "tentadores" segun ellos, 8.000.600Mhz!!!

No se me ocurre mas nada, ahora voy a buscar una revista que tiene un frecuencimetro que mide encima de 1ghz, capaz que tiene algun prescaler.

Por otro lado, en la revista Saber Electronica Nº229, hay un articulo de como construir un frecuencimetro digital, este, aplcado a transceptroes, quin dice que  no se pueda modificar.

un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

en este enlace ay uno vastante facil de realizar,seria la base del frecuencimetro ,asi como esta mide asta 50mhz ,mucho mas practico que el de la revista n229 ,voy vuscar prescaler ,por ay ya se consige alguno que se pueda usar,
esta el pcb ,el hex y lo mas importante esta el codigo fuente para poder modificarlo,por el tema que si le ponemos un prescaler en el display abria que canviar la coma y el indicador al final ,hz , khz  y mhz para que quede bien ,ase tiempo lo tenia armado a este circuito si encuentro la placa lo rebivo asy vamos probando como queda
http://www.hamradioindia.org/circuits/fcountlcd.php
http://www.g7ltt.com/frequency_counter/ este es avia echo yo
por aca dejo mas material para lectura ,aver que sale
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news06/nota7.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2010)

El frequencimetro de IK3OIL es muy completo en cuanto a software y hardware se refiere. 

Tiene varios rangos de division de acuerdo al prescaler adosado: 10,32,64,128
La resolucion (a mi parecer) es suficiente para las pruebas de RF y parte alta de BF.  Freq: XX.xxx.xx <-- Asi es lo que aparece en el LDC
Emplea LCD 16*1 el cual es barato y facil de conseguir en conjunto con el 16F84A
Placa PCB lista
Lo que a mi me tiene #%&/ es conseguir el PLL de TV el cual tenga el pin "test" para el prescaler. Los actuales (tengo como 2) no traen dicho pin y por ende no se puede usar el prescaler interno (que se programa por IC2)

Dichos IC's tienen una sensivilidad muy (pero MUY) envidiable y estoy viendo la posibilidad de visitar varios reparadores de TV con la portatil conectada a internet, he ir buscando entre su basura electronica hasta conseguir un IC que me ofresca la oportunidad de busco. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> El frequencimetro de IK3OIL es muy completo en cuanto a software y hardware se refiere.
> 
> Tiene varios rangos de division de acuerdo al prescaler adosado: 10,32,64,128
> La resolucion (a mi parecer) es suficiente para las pruebas de RF y parte alta de BF.  Freq: XX.xxx.xx <-- Asi es lo que aparece en el LDC
> ...



si esta mejor el que propusiste vos,lastima que no tiene el cogido en asm ,para modificar si isiera falta,voy a armarlo para mañana y lastima el prescaler que no tengo,tengo un lcd de 32 cararteres 2 lienas  de 16 ,espero que sirva 
http://kl7r.ham-radio.ch/ik3oil/index.html

tengo el hex para el pic ,que no esta en la pajina para descargar ,si alguien lo quiere armar me lo piden y lo subo al foro,aclaro que el autor no comparte el codigo ams pero si comparte el hex asi que no estaria violando ningun derecho de autor,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese es el que decía, gracias *"rash"*



Seee...lindo chip el ICM7226, lástima que en Electrónica Liniers lo cotizan a 302 pesos (U$S80.00)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee...lindo chip el ICM7226, lástima que en Electrónica Liniers lo cotizan a 302 pesos (U$S80.00)



Extrañamente los "Bucaneros" de Dicomse solo pretenden U$ 35


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Extrañamente los "Bucaneros" de Dicomse solo pretenden U$ 35



Eeeepppppaaaa! Se les quebró la pata de palo!!

A ese precio es un poco mas razonable, pero con un PIC y algo de imaginación se puede hacer los mismo sin mucho drama y por bastante menos plata... y además es un hermoso ejercicio para aprender a programar PICs en serio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....... pero con un PIC y algo de imaginación se puede hacer los mismo sin mucho drama y por bastante menos plata....


Muy cierto, pero, ! ! Espero que no se entere nadie ¡ ¡, odio programar, así que si puedo le esquivo.

Yo arme uno hace como 0,35 siglos con un integrado muy similar pero Motorola (Ya no existe)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Muy cierto, pero, ! ! Espero que no se entere nadie ¡ ¡, odio programar, así que si puedo le esquivo.



Ahhhh....pero yo vivo programando, así que ya estoy curado de espanto con eso. Además, los bichitos estos traen de todo, así que si configuras bien los periféricos/interrupciones/demás yerbas, no vas a tener que escribir mucho código...código en C, claro.


----------



## maton00 (Mar 2, 2010)

lo que quieren es hacer un osciloscopio talvez con un monitor y un lector de videcasetera se puedrian usar...........


----------



## rash (Mar 2, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eeeepppppaaaa! Se les quebró la pata de palo!!
> 
> A ese precio es un poco mas razonable, pero con un PIC y algo de imaginación se puede hacer los mismo sin mucho drama y por bastante menos plata... y además es un hermoso ejercicio para aprender a programar PICs en serio.


 

lleeeevas razón... buena oportunidad para hacer un proyecto con PIC desde el principio... aunque programar sea un verdadero coñazo tendré algún día que desempolvar los apuntes de C....

PD: yo conseguí el ICM en ebay por 20 Euros, pero todavia no me animé a montarlo...
..saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

vamos por partes dijo jack!!

alternativas al pic y ese ic?

gustavo, el de saber electronica no es ese, es uno como con 6 displays.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

para mi el pic sin lugar a dudas,menos componentes,mas flexible,placa mas chica y bueno segun gustos pero yo prefiero un lcd a 6 display,estube mirando y no tengo ese numero de saber,me fije en varios libros de la editorial esa y lo mas parecido es un medidor de capacitores pero tiene 4 display,ese esquema se podria tranquilamente modificar,igual voy a seguir vuscando por ay la pase por alto,tengo muchas muchas revistas,y si la escaneas y la subis para ver nomas como es ese esquema,pero lo aria con el pic


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

es que yo no la tengo esa revista!!!!

el tema es qeu no todos sabemos de pic, me incluyo, pero con una manito de todos lo intentamos!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2010)

La pagina que colocaron arriba no es la de Francisco (IK3OIL) sino de otro radioaficionado que armo el equipo.

Aqui esta el PDF descriptivo proveniente del autor

http://www.ik3oil.it/_private/Frequenzimetro_eng_2003.pdf

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

bueno yo me encargo del progama del pic 
facil tomas el archivo .hex y lo grabas en un pic y listo,tenes que aserte un grabador que es facil seguramente tenes esquemas sino ay muchos por internet ,
es como cuando grabas una eprom de tv ,tomas el pic lo colocas en el zocalo y a grabar,en el mismo hex ya esta la configuracion del oscilador 
yo no se tanto de pic pero me defiendo vastante bien ,no uso el c como ezevalla,
yo uso el asm,assembler. que ocupa menos lugar en el progama para acer lo mismo y asi aprobechar mejor el pic .entran progamas muchos mas grandes ,de paso aprendes un poco de pic que cuando le agarres el gustito no vas a parar de aser proyectos.
si queres vos decidis cual armamos el del pic o el otro con  ic contadores y display


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

no soy solo yo, hay varios foreros en mi misma situacion, pero... ya me anote en un curso de programacion de pic! arranco el 13 de abril proximo!

capaz que podemos ir haciendo los 2, en paralelo, haciendo siempre, las aclaraciones pertinentes.

antony, que me decis?

compañeros, que opinan?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

anthony123
si es el mismo documento que tengo yo y tambien tengo el preciado archivo hex 
.

por mi esta bien agamos dos en paralelo pero yo armo el del pic que ya tengo casi todos los materiales .la etapa de prescaler deveria ser la misma para las dos verciones asi los futuros compañeros tengan la opcion de armar la vercion con lcd y la vercion con display de led ,en verde me gustaria que sean los numero,ay display color verde?siempre e visto los rojos ,
lo unico es que tenemos que ir subiendo los esquemas del prescaler aver que sale,en contador lo dejamos para lo ultimo ,mañana voy a ver que se consigue barato en el tema de los ic para el prescaler para comensar ,esta bien?


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

gustavo, hay displays verdes, rojos, y azules!!

la diferencia entre verdes y rojos, es que unos son de catodo, y otros de anodo... los azules, de pinta nomas.

yo primero quiero la version a displays, osea, sin pic, porque quiero armarlo con el metodo manhatan.

gracias por acompañarnos che!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> gustavo, hay displays verdes, rojos, y azules!!
> 
> la diferencia entre verdes y rojos, es que unos son de catodo, y otros de anodo... los azules, de pinta nomas.
> 
> ...



entonces subo la apuesta yo ago la interfaz a display con pic y de color azul,dejo el lcd de lado ya que es medio caro y no todos por ay lo consiguen ,el display es mucho mas economico,y bueno agamos primero la vercion a display con ic comunes ,ya mismo me pongo a trabajar un rato
asta mañana saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

gustavo, encontre en un libro algo que puede servirnos, un sicruito de prescales de hasta 1.2ghz, y los componentes parecen ser comunes:

te detallo los integrados que posee el circuito:

74ls132, 74s74 o 74f74, 74ls74, u665b o sp8775, 74ls93, 733.

erradata: donde dice "sicruito" deberia decir: circuito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

encontre esto quizas sirva de base para el display 
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota21.htm
si el u66b y el sp8775 no los conosco pero el resto si


----------



## zxeth (Mar 2, 2010)

si mal no lo recuerdo vi uno en una revista vieja que tengo tiradas arriba al lado de mi cama que estaba leyendo, ahora cuando me vaya a dormir voy a ver si lo encuentro y si lo encuentro escaneo lo que tiene, no me vendria mal uno de esos ya que lo que venden por aca (ya averigue) salen 85ou$s el mas barato y 2300u$s uno "respetable
"


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

gustavo es exactamente el que aprecio en saber nº229!!!! es es!!!

el autor es guillermo necco, lw3dyl. lo usa en todos sus transceptores!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> si mal no lo recuerdo vi uno en una revista vieja que tengo tiradas arriba al lado de mi cama que estaba leyendo, ahora cuando me vaya a dormir voy a ver si lo encuentro y si lo encuentro escaneo lo que tiene, no me vendria mal uno de esos ya que lo que venden por aca (ya averigue) salen 85ou$s el mas barato y 2300u$s uno "respetable
> "



el mio lo compre en el uno a uno a 250 pesos o sea 250 dolares para la epoca.
alexus
bueno acemos ese entonces y le agregamos un display mas asi quedan de 6 digitos,
dise que salio en la revista  numero  216 no en la 229


----------



## alexus (Mar 2, 2010)

no no, se puede aplicar al rx de saber nº216, el tema que es solo para 3.5mhz, o 7mhz, 80 y 40 metros. capaz que se puede expandir el rango de frecuencias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/

el rango lo ampliamos con el prescaler
que suerte el autor es del radio club que esta cerca de mi casa ,el otro dia pase por ay y tenia el pasto alto,medio abandonado pense que avian cerrado ,pero la pagina funciona o sea que no esta cerrado todavia
las antenas erumbradas
aca explican mejor el funcionamiento de el esquema de guillermo necco
http://www.amsat.org.ar/lu3dy/Frecuencimetro.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo tengo una propuesta. Alguien de cualquier pais latinoamericano o europeo de habla hispana pudiera comprar varios prescalers y enviarlos por correo internacional (barato) como parte de un intercambio de piezas (el que envie debe pedir cualquier elemento electrónico pasivo o activo que iguale el precio o que necesite en ese instante)

Que me dicen?


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

es buena idea, pero ¿¿quien se hace responsable??.

anthony, dame las caracteristicas de los ic´s de tv´s, ya que tengo un compañero que reapra, y yo siempre ando en la feria comprando placas viejas jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Qien se hace responsable? Hace falta alguien que tenga acceso a una tienda con los prescalers (tipo MC12079 o el SB ese que anda por alli)

PD: El numero del IC no lo tengo ahorita a mano. Dejame buscalo por el foro y lo subo aqui.

*TD7614F TD6359N*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/donde-puedo-conseguir-prescaler-15790/#post243235

Ahi esta el mensaje del compañero que monto el prescaler

PD2: Ahorita acabo de conseguir el M64894G
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/6/4/8/M64894GP.shtml

Pero no observe indicios para probar el prescaler =( =( =(


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

ese es el tema, quien los compra, y los distribuye a cada pais, alguien honesto, responsable.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Si yo los consiguiera, no dudara en enviarlos! Viste los numeros del IC de los tunners?

Este es la foto del engendro:






El otro IC es el mexclador/amplificador de IF


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2010)

yo solo consegui uno que solo divide por 256 y la entrada es de 1ghz ,es el sp4541
resien este lunes que viene abre la casa donde compro respuestos ,me voy a acer una lista de posibles candidatos del prescaler y veo que tienen para ofrecerme,despues ,depende lo que yo conciga se fijan ustedes en sus paises si tambien lo consiguen o es dificil,una ves que tengamos uno que todos podamos conseguir seguimos ,
el sp4541 lo saque de un viejo conversor de canales jerrold 450 ,aca en argentina ese modelo no sirve mas porque el cable esta dijital y suguramente ay en sus talleres alguno tirado por un rincon

LC72131 acabo de encontrar uno
pero ese es de 100khz no sirve


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> yo solo consegui uno que solo divide por 256 y la entrada es de 1ghz ,es el sp4541
> resien este lunes que viene abre la casa donde compro respuestos


 
El tema de 256 no importa,algun pic-nomano puede resolver eso con software. Con respecto a lo de tu tienda, estas seguro de que alli lo tengan? O preguntaras por el resto de los que estan en este post (ejmplo, algunos de los que nombre)?

Saludos

PD: Que suerte que lo hayas conseguido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2010)

voy a preguntar por los que nombraste anthony ,para el pic no ay problema el que sea divisor por 256 ,pero mejor seria uno que divida por 10,20,30,etc. numeros pares asi tambien sirve para la vercion  con display y sin pic ,recien el lunes vuelvo al travajo y aya tengo listas de los distribuidores ,esas listas tienen listado de ic ,su funcion y el precio,de esas listas saco los nombres de los ic y voy a una tienda minorista y sy ay tienen es porque es facil conseguir,
digo esto porque uno de los mayorista es importador y si uno le pide algo ellos lo traen pero siempre es 500 unidades el minimo ,y yo que ago con 500 integrados si voy a ocupar solo unos,.
mientras tanto tengo asta el lunes para conseguir mas nombres para agregar a la lista me gusto mucho el mb506  el mc1202 ,


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lo de 256 se puede resolver agregando un par de bits mas con integrados logicos. Lo importante por el momento es el prescaler.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok! hoy mientras estuve un rato desocupado en el trabajao, llame a la casa de electronica, la mas cercana esta a 30 km, y pregunte por algun prescaler de uhf, y no me supo decir alguna caracteristica, y lo que si me pregunto, si necesitaba que sea divisor, y ahi me mato, pero sus comentarios aclararon mi duda.

lo de hacer una lista de integrados esta bueno, me sumo!

gente, esto es lo que hay en la tienda que mencione, mañana pregunto los precios:

MC12017 	         LIN12017 MECL prescaler divisor 64/65
MC12026AD 	 LIN12026 Prescaler div 8,9,16,17 1.1GHz	 
MC12093D 	         LIN12093 Prescaler divisor 8,4,2 1.1GHz

esto hay en argentina, y tiene los precios!!!

y otro...

otro en argentina...

y otro...

y otro...

es para ir sacando caracteristicas de ic, seguron nos corren de la tienda cuando le preguntemos el 5º precio!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2010)

buenisimo ya estoy descargando los dataset de esos ic ,vi la lista de dicomse carito,
de todas formas no me guio por la lista de ellos porque llamas por telefono y te dicen que tienen ,llegas alla y no lo tienen ,
bien se van sumando los ic para la lista
despues yo pongo la lista de los mios.

muy bueno el ultimo prescaler 

facil le doy la lista y le digo anotame los que tenes y los precios,que despues eligo algunos


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

en total, nos saldra menos que esto?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

es barato ese ,igual yo creo que si va a salir mucho menos,yo lo armo de puro placer y por si se me rompe el que tengo es igual a este,es medio chico pero para lo que yo lo uso esta bien


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

MC12026 me parece el mas conveniente. Trabajando a /8 le agregamos 4 bits mas y tenemos 32, con lo cual engañamos al frecuencimetro (el de francisco) y mantenemos una resolucion de 10Hz. En cambio con /64 /128 es de 100Hz

Saludos



alexus dijo:


> en total, nos saldra menos que esto?


 
Viejos tiempos aquellos, cuando esos salian en 40$

*Gustavocof115:* Has probado ese frecuencimetro? Se ve bien diseñado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

,lo saque de un señor brasilero que si lo dejo ay es porque funciona ,me paresio muy buen diseño 
yo arme este porque no consegui el mc10116
tambien arme uno italiano pero no encuentro el esquema ,ese era mas sensillo todabia y funcionaba ,era un poco lento pero funcionaba,si lo encuentro lo subo ,porque era muy interesante el esquema


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

El MC.. es solo un amplificador, puedes sustitirlo por el FET+un NPN que lleve la señal lo suficientemente alto para excitar una de las 2 compuertas que quedaron libres del HC. Eso si, habria que utilizar AC para aprovechar el maximo de 50MHz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

lo voy a acer ya que tengo tiempo y los materiales para mañana te digo si funciona o no


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cual piensas armar??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Cual piensas armar??



este a modo de prueba nada mas para ver si funciona mientras espero a el lunes a ver el tema de los prescaler
el del pic16f628  pero sin el mc10116 ya que no lo tengo ,pero es nomas para ver si el progama funciona y si mide ,

Frecuencimetro PIC 16F628A.rar


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Te recomendaria que modifiques el PCB y extraigas la parte del MC y el NPN, deja solo el pic, el HC y el resto de los componentes. De esta forma te facilitaras el trabajo al tener ya listo el modulo de medicion, solo faltaria el de division.

He estado pensando que tambien se podria colocar un selector rotativo para elejir entre varios capacitores de acople y asi tener mayor respuesta en un amplio rango de frequencias (ejm: 1Khz-1Ghz)


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

aca tengo otro prescaler que parese que se consige en argentina lean lean 
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news06/nota7.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pudiste terminar el frecuencimetro?

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

anthony, lo del selector estaria muuy bueno, con eso aumentarian los decimales no?

aun no tengo muy claro lo de la tension pico a pico? es decir, aplicado a este medidor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

si lo arme tipo araña sin pcb pero le puse en ves del 74hc132 un 74ls00 y funciona tambien funciona con el 4093 probe con pic16f84 y 16f628 queda lo del prescaler nada mas 
alexus ya tengo el esquema de los display y varios esquemas de prescaler para el tuyo ,
lo de la tencion pico a pico entiendo es en el orden de los milivol ,muy buena la idea de antony de la llave ,
este seria el esquema para el display sin pic

a me guie por este para usar el 74 00 pero le puse el sof del brasilero y el lcd de 2x16


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

capaz que lo podemos hacer digital, y con un pulsador ir cambiando el rango!!

como extraño mi yaesu ft-101!!!

ese circuito lo tenemos que atacar con la salida del prescaler, o entre el presacler y esto van los contadores y memorias? capaz que lo estoy confundiendo con el de guillermo necco, que es muy similar, sino es el mismo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

una llave con una resistencia conectada a los puntos de los display ,para cambiar el punto y en esa misma llave conectado el prescaler asy seria mas o menos ,para saber en que rango esta midiendo o mas bien dividiendo ,
,mi amigo que apago filamento tenia un ft-101 ,
ya esta tomando forma el frecuencimetro ,
primero el prescaler luego los display y antes del prescaler algun fet para que amplifique un poco y no carge el circuito que vamos a medir ,miren  el prescaler que esta en esta pajina o sea el que esta en el esquema del frecuencimetro ,tiene asta comparador lm393
http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/September2002/article253.shtml mas para leer 
saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 4, 2010)

ok! asi que la unica traba que tenemos hasta el momento, es el bendito prescaler?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> gustavo, encontre en un libro algo que puede servirnos, un sicruito de prescales de hasta 1.2ghz, y los componentes parecen ser comunes:
> 
> te detallo los integrados que posee el circuito:
> 
> ...



postea el esquema por fabor de tu libro


----------



## alexus (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola gudtavo, acabo de hablar con la tienda, y te confirmo, que aca consigo estos prescaler´s:

MC12026, sale $314 uruguayos, algo asi como unos $15 dolares, 
MC12093, sale $349 uruguayos, unos 17 dolares maso o menos.

diganme que les parece, y cual me recomiendan.

aqui te adjunto el esquema.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Che esa entrada de la pagina que pusiste esta excelente (la de 1Hz-1MHz) Usemos esa. 

Aqui les envio un esquema del amigo Hans Summers que tiene una gateo de hasta 1Hz, MUY MUY bueno. La unica limitacion son los 10MHz maximos =(

PD: Los de los capacitores de entrada es colocar varios valores: 10uF 1uF 0,1uF 0,001uF para 2 para el rango de audio y los otros RF.

PD2: Debemos ir organizandonos para ver que diseños elegiremos. Por lo veo se estan inclinando por displays y TTL/CMOS



alexus dijo:


> MC12026, sale $314 uruguayos, algo asi como unos $15 dolares,
> MC12093, sale $349 uruguayos, unos 17 dolares maso o menos.
> 
> diganme que les parece, y cual me recomiendan.


 
Yo recomendaria el MC12026, tiene buena sensivilidad, es barato y se le pueden agregar los 4Bits mas con el 74AC74 para llevarlo a 32 y seguir teniendo una resolucion de 10Hz.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

pregunte por prescaler en una casa de respuestos de y no tenian nada pero nada de prescaler ,le di mi lista en donde tenia incluido tambien para el display sin pic y nada al final le dije que me diera todo lo que tenia en ic i me dio esto 
4518
4013
gd4094
74ls74
74ls373 ,ese no estava en la lista pero como le dije que mediera uno de cada ic que tuviera que comiense con 74lsxx
lm393
74ls00 y 74ls02 
de todas maneras es un pequeño comercio al cual nunca voy ,el lunes si ya abre el que soy cliente y ay miro aver que tiene .
son solo dos dolares de diferencia entre uno y otro de los si tienen en donde alexux,
espero conseguir algunos el lunes sino estoy frito,
lista de prescaler que tenia mi lista
mb506
mc1202
max903
sp8775
sda4212
lmx2322
sp8830
de todas maneras ya agrege a la lista el de alexus y el lunes agrego otros que encuentre en las listas de proevedores.
aclaro que tenia mas anotados pero perdi la lista y sali de apuros a comprar una cerradura y un vuscar herrero porque anoche me robaron el porton ,entero con motor y todo .lo que me tubo todo el dia ocupado
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Por mi parte yo hable con un reparador de TV's y me dijo que me encontraria al menos unos 20~30 tunners digitales con lo que aumentare las probabilidades de conseguir un prescaler UHF. Ahorita estoy trabajando en el PCB de la fuente de alimentacion para el frecuencimetro de IK3OIL.

Saludos.

Mañana en la tarde subo fotos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

de esta pagina estoy aciendo la lista de prescaler ay muchos y antony muchos de tv y sintonisadores de tv ,
http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=PRESCALER
mas tarde subo link de frecuencimetros ya armados para sacar alguna idea del prescaler 
y ese del 1hz a 10 mhz si esta bueno ,parece bastante preciso 
saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 5, 2010)

che antonhy, cual es el presacler que mencionan?

p.d.: lo de los displays fue para ir arrancando en el tema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

este es el prescaler que menciona  http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/September2002/article253.shtml 
es un frecuencimetro linux pero vos solo mira la etapa del prescaler ya que no vas a usar el pic .es de 1hz a 10 mhz ,
lo de los display ya estoy aciendo el programa para el pic para reemplasar el lcd ,con display es mas economico ,quiero ponerle los display azules ,
despues de cosinar el tema del prescaler tendremos tres verciones 
1 con pic y lcd 
2 con pic y display
3 sin pic y display 
pero tenemos que terminar y organizar bien el tema del prescaler ,
lo de los display y el lcd ,con i sin pic eso es facil yo diria que primero terminemos el que vos propusiste alexus ya que con el pic si podemos usar cualquier prescaler ,
yo no se aser lo que dice antony eso de agregar el bits para los prescaler para que la divicion de numeros pares ,no se mucho de usar esos ic ,lo que si se es a usar el pic ,por eso me enfoque en buscar prescaler que si dividan por numeros pares ,si antony es tan amable de explicar un poco como se ase eso yo boy a entender,pero entiendan que cuando yo me inicie en la electronica nunca me lo enceñaron y casi todo lo que se lo aprendi yo solo ,un poco de aca otro de aya y fuy aprendiendo ,
con numeros pares para mi es mas facil ,el ic mc1293 es dos dolares mas caro que el otro y ese si tiene las divisiones por numeros pares,pero como ya dije antony el sabe eso de agregar bit ,asy que ayuda para entender


----------



## superpower (Mar 5, 2010)

Los veo muy entusiasmados con este proyecto : Arme un frecuencímetro hace unos años de 0 a 1.2gigas con componentes "encontrables y comprables".(display de 7 segmentos y sin pic ).
Si les intereza estoy a su disposición.
De todos modos les dejo un cicuito con pic hasta 1250mhz mas que interezante
espero les guste.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 5, 2010)

hola "super power", porque no adjuntas el esquema que mencionas?


----------



## superpower (Mar 5, 2010)

Si, lo voy a buscar escaneo, y subo.
Fijate el que subi ,no es tentador?
Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Es muy tentador, pero el pic necesita un .hex ... lo tenes?


----------



## superpower (Mar 5, 2010)

Si lo tengo:el.hex,aparte es muy secillo de armar con componentes accesibles.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

te agradeceria si adjuntas el esquema que ibas a escanear.


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

alexus :lo voy a subir,en cuanto lo encuentre,lo arme en el año 85 aprox; asi que imaginate que esta guardadito valla a saber donde, pero sé que lo tengo,de lo contrario no lo habría ofrecido .
Mañana lo busco y lo paso.Aparte vale la pena, anda muy bien y es muy preciso.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Che lo de agregar bits es basicamente aumentar el radio de la division.

Velo de esta forma: el prescaler lo divide por 8 y luego se le aplican 2 Flips Flops (74AC74) para dividir nuevamente entre 4, obteniendose: 8*4=32

Y asi puedes hacer el radio que quieras, con la ventaja de que el resto de la circuiteria logica que siga al prescaler trabajara dentro de los limites admisibles <100MHz 

Yo personalmente voy a usar el de Francisco. Si quieren una opcion display-pic me avisan y subo un esquema que he montado.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2010)

Colegas

Les dejo una pagina _http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/om3cph.html_ con varias versiones de Frecuencimetros con PIC y displays o LCD que tiene el eterno problema del Pre-Escaler para poder llegar a 1.3 GHz.

Basicamente cuenta hasta unos 15/16 MHz sin pre-escaler y se puede incrementar hasta 50 MHz usando un divisor Ttl de la serie LS.

En la pagina estan los archivos ASM y HEX para las distintas frecuencias del cristal oscilador usado. Hay esquemas muy simples.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Colegas
> 
> Les dejo una pagina _http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/om3cph.html_ con varias versiones de Frecuencimetros con PIC y displays o LCD que tiene el eterno problema del Pre-Escaler para poder llegar a 1.3 GHz.
> 
> ...



buen material ay esta todo ,

creo entender lo de los divisores antony y no encuentro cual es el de fransisco ¿
superpower gracias por el aporte y esperamos que escanees el esquema 
basicamente lo que nesecitamos es encontrar los componentes que sean comprables encontrables ,esquemas tenemos muchos aunque no viene nada mal agregar uno mas ,si fuera por armar yo ya lo tendria echo.
 .un prescaler tengo lo saque de un conbersor viejo de ctv el sp4541
pero no es ese el caso necesitamos saber que se consige fasil es los distintos paises para que en el futuro le sirva a toda la comunidad,el problema yo creo que es que la mayoria de los esquemas son europeros , latinoamericanos ay pero son muy basicos y de pocos mhz
saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

lo mismo digo anthony!! cual es el de francisco?

otra cosa, como dice gustavo, creo que podriamos ir redondeando el tema del prescaler para poder continuar, ahora, "lo que tenemos" es solo un IC, supongo que llevara algun componente adyacente, mi pregunta:

la circuiteria circundante, es el circuito de aplicacion que aparece en casi todos los datasheet de componentes, oooooo???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

ja ya encontre el que dice antony es el mismo que arme yo ace mucho y funciona es del italiano fransisco y es este
http://lw3dtr.blogspot.com/2008/01/frecuencimetro-lcd-pic.html


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Para Alexus: Se debe tomar el circuito que aparece en el dastasheet. De esta manera obtendremos la mayor sensivilidad en un mayor rango de frecuencias.

Saludos

73's


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

gracias anthony!! me estaba quedando esa duda.

ahora, podremos tener 4 leds, uno para "Hz", "KHz","MHz" y "GHz"? o seri muy complicado?

yo pensaba que era un circuito de 40 patas lo menos, porque la muchacha de la tienda me dijo, lo tengo solo en smd...

es el primo hermano del 555 jejejeje

adjunto el datasheet:


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Y no trabajas con SMD? Yo no lo hago, pero cuando me toca soldar algun integrado pues recurro a los millones de videos que hay colgados en la web. No me ha ido nada mal!

Saludos

PD: Si no es muy caro, podriamos hacer el intercambio. Dime que necesitas y acordamos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

anthony, hoy ya no porque es sabado de tarde, pero el lunes averiguo, el tema de la encomienda, si mal no recuerdo, era 35 dolares, algo asi como 800 pesos uruguayos, el medio kilo de encomienda. capaz que hay mas barato.

p.d.: el integrado lo consegui DIP. la tipa le habia errado!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Uhhhh no che. Demasiado, trata con el correo publico. Es mas barato y funciona igual de bien


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda ,y despues de revolver toda la mañana por fin encontre este exelente circuito.
Es un frecuencímetro multifunción ,y lo mejor de todo que tiene prescaler aparte es decir:
Que para al que no le guste o sirva el frecuencimeto en "si" ,puede usar el prescaler en otro circuito.
Les envio circuito completo explicaciones, y lo pcb correspondientes.
Aparte les aseguro que éste funciona,y de maravillas.
Espero haber sido útil, y les sea de su agrado. 
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Muy bien documentado todo, excelente circuito pero no es accesible para mi.

Seguire con los pics!

Gracias por el aporte.!


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Anthony123: Con que pic y prescaler quieres hacer tu frecuencimetro? 
Tal vez pueda aportar algo. 
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

El pic ya lo tengo (16F84A) solo necesito el prescaler (MC12026), tienes acceso a el?

Saludos/gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

yo ise un avance como no consegui el 74hc132 lo remplase con cd4093 las patitas no son iguales ,pero canbiando las coneciones funciona,
superpower voy a agregar esos ic a mi lista aver que consigo,yo lo avia ya descartado al esquema ese porque con esos numeros raros no pense que los iva a conseguir ,pero voy a preguntar,por ay ,gracias,yo diria que aportes algunos numeros de ic prescaler que sepas se consigan faciles
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> yo ise un avance como no consegui el 74hc132 lo remplase con cd4093 las patitas no son iguales ,pero canbiando las coneciones funciona,


 
Claro que puede funcionar, pero la familia CMOS es muy lenta (max clock 5MHz) mientras las HC soporta 25~30MHz.

Saludos


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno amigos: prescalers conseguibles: MC12017-MC12019-MC12026.
Pero tambien se puede hacer un prescaler con un SDA2101 de Siemens que es un divisor de frecuencias 1:64.,y que seguramente hay reemplazos para este.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Y estan disponibles en tu localidad? Que precio? Formato (DIP o SOIC)?


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

En mi localidad imposible, pero en Capital Federal (BS AS )SI ,siempre compro los componentes mas especificos allá.
Lo mas cerca que tengo es Bahia Blanca, pero cuando pido éste tipo de componentes me miran con cara rara.
Anthony123;Son DIP y oscilan entre 11 y 15 dolares,aprox.
Personalmente tengo un MC12019 que ni me acuerdo para qué lo compré.
Voy a buscar el circuito que usa el SDA2101 ,que un divisor, lo conseguís en un sinto de tv.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

MC12019 aguanta hasta 225MHz y el radio de division es un poco "incomodo" ya que no se puede modificar :S! se podria llevar a 1000, pero el limite de frecuencia seguiria siendo el mismo.

saludos


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Lógico lo del MC12019, pero tal véz le sirva a alguno que solo quiera un rango mas bajo de lecturas:solo un dato como para saber un poco más no te parece?.
Es dificil a veces contruir, y más, un intrumento de medicion con componentes "conseguibles y comprables"como dije antes,pero no imposible.
El Mc12026 lo consigo (DIP).
De todas maneras tengo en la cabeza un circuito que les puede resolver el tema del prescaler voy a tratar de desarrollarlo para ustedes.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

El problema (y mayor obstaculo) es y sera el "elemento" que realiza la primera division. Este debe (por lo menos) tener buena sensivilidad y soportar UHF. Para los amantes de los TX FM se podria hacer un prescaler con el 74*AC*74 seguido de un 74HC4020.

Saludos
Yo estoy abierto a cualquier que quiera a hacer un intercambio por el MC12026, avisenme.

73'sa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Claro que puede funcionar, pero la familia CMOS es muy lenta (max clock 5MHz) mientras las HC soporta 25~30MHz.
> 
> Saludos


con razon que no media mucho,yo pense que era porque lo arme con cables y no en la plaqueta ,asy descarto el ic ,sigo buscando aver que encuentro en el taller que me pueda servir


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Las placas de monitores de computadora traen varios integrados logicos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

no encotre nada todavia en placas viejas ,encontre este frecuensimetro a 2.5g
con pic http://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom and avr/rfcounter/index.html


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

gustavocof115: En placas madres viejas como AT y XT he encontrado por ejemplo 74f74
y otros más.
El frecuencimetro de qsl.net esta lindo pero y los componentes?. en la capi hay?.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 6, 2010)

anthony, si podes averigua desde ahi para aca que yo hago lo mismo, mi madre me dijo que ese precio no puede ser...

anthony, ya averigue, 6 dolares un kilo de paquete.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> gustavocof115: En placas madres viejas como AT y XT he encontrado por ejemplo 74f74
> y otros más.
> El frecuencimetro de qsl.net esta lindo pero y los componentes?. en la capi hay?.
> Saludos.



despues averiguo pero yo no creo que aya ,estoy probando con un 74ls00 que tenia comprado de ayer ,pero todavia nada no mide mas de 250khz ,seguramente le estoy errando en algo,y no encontre mas que una placa de monitor vieja y tiene hd7407,hd74ls125 y hd7406  intento un rato mas con el 74ls00 y despues me fijo con esos
tenia un lbn de una antena satelital y no lo encuentro,seguro que ay tiene buenos prescaler


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Gustavocof115:El 74hct132 lo conseguis en GM Electrónica, no sé si sos de Capital ,pero hay. yo voy averiguar por acá, tal véz tenga suerte.
Saludos

PD:Es más conseguis todo para el que estas haciendo ,y tambien para el que subi en formato pdf.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

si se pudiera consegir el mc1208 y el upb1507 ,tendriamos un frecuencimetro de 3,5ghz
esta todo bien documentado y con el hex para el pic http://foxdelta.com/products/freqcounter.htm#fc1
superpower
yo anoto todo y veo que consigo algunas cosas voy a comprar y otras no ,pero es para avisarles  que es lo que ay y lo que no ay
gm electronica nunca compre ayi ,mi distribuidor  principal es gb componentes ay compro al por mayor las cosas de los telefonos ,porteros ,mas que nada lm386,resistencias,capas y boludeses, pero el lunes me fijo en la lista y llamo aver que tienen para ofrecerme,
cierto que tiene pagina gb


----------



## superpower (Mar 6, 2010)

Gustavocof115:Si en verdad es interezante el de foxdelta pero hay que desarrollar el pcb
y probar si el .hex es apto para 3.5ghz,claro esá que el prescaler es aparte.
Bueno suerte en la busqueda, yo busco por mi lado y te aviso y va para todos los que siguen este post.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2010)

en la pagina de gb no tiene nada la lista que tengo en la fabrica ay espero tener mas suerte
el pcb seria lo de menos eso es facil,igual creo que las venden a 3 dolares


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aqui el envio a Uruguay/Argentina son 3,5$ hasta 500grms. 

Saludos


PD: Ya estoy por terminar el case del frecuencimetro, al rato subo fotos.







La chapa es de aluminio para facilitar el trabajo, 2 conectores BCN (uno para 0-50MHz alta impendancia y otro para 50-1000Mhz de 50ohm), un interruptor para seleccionar entre ambas entradas, otro de on/off, 2 pulsadores para las opciones del frecu y un led amarillo para el "turn on".


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

eso de las entradas anthony, como lo solucionastes?

otra cosa, poruqe todo tan apretado? je je je


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pues el interruptor (que es doble) "puentea" el futuro prescaler y desconecta de GND un pin del PIC (que ahorita no recuerdo) para ponerlo en modo-no prescaler.

Esta todo junto porque soy un poco minimalista y el case de metal lo tome de una fuente de PC. Asi que imaginate hahahaha


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

mi pregunta fue, para hacer el cambio de impedanzia, tuvistes que armar algo aparte?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 7, 2010)

La de 0-50Mhz un simple FET (1M de impendancia) y la de 50-1000 el prescaler exige una resistencia de 47~51 ohm.

PD1: Solo he colocado el conector, mas no tengo el prescaler.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

creo que ya tengo la solucion al tema del prescaler,seme ocurrio esto,cualquier divisor que consigamos nos va a servir ,como ,ay se los explico,
lo primero que tenemos es un simple contador cuenta pulsos no.
a ese contador si no le aplicamos el reset sigue contando ,si le ponemos  pulsos de ,por  poner un numero 10 hz ,en un segundo tendremos un numero en la pantaya ,pero si no le aplicamos el reset ese numero va ir subiendo .
ahora nosotros tenemos que poner un prescaler en la entrada del instrumento,por ejemplo uno cualquiera que soporte 1ghz de entrada ,no importa por cuanto divida ,nosotros una ves que este el prescaler conectado a nuestro contador,ya sea con pic o sin pic el contador .vueno le ponemos a la entrada una señal que nosotros sabemos la frecuencia,por ejemplo yo le pondria un trasmisor de 440mhz ,aora sabemos que de echo ese transmisor esta emitiendo a 440mhz ,bueno cuando todo eso este ay lo que tenemos que aser es parar el contador cuando llege a los 440mhz ,supongamos que desde lo conectamos asta que llege a ese numero en el display pasan 50 microsegundos .
entonses agamos el reset del contador a 50 microsegundos y comiense a contar de vuelta,
entonces en nuestra pantalla tendremos siempre el 440 ,ahora ya esta calibrado ,y que pasa si le ponemos 10 mhz ,
yo creo que como es menos pulsos a contar ya que a 10 mhz es mucho mas lento que contar los 440 mhz ,nada el contador va a seguir cortando a los 50 microsegundos y en nuestra pantalla o display bamos a ber el numero 10 
aora si asy como esta le ponemos 900 mhz ,nada en el tiempo que pase los 50 microsegundos bamos a tener 900 en la pantalla ,no se si me explique bien 
que les parese esa idea ,tenemos que aser una llave electronica o generador de pulso que nosotros podamos regular el tiempo de de un pulso ,el pulso es para resetear el contador ,los tiempos solo los puse de ejemplo al igual que las frecuencias 
tengo la idea en la cabeza y no se como explicarla ,
que opinan muchachos ,me equivoco ¿ o dije una burrada nada mas ,

a le podemos acer dos bases de tiempo para tener mas o menos resolucion
osea si funciona la idea cualquier divisor nos serviria


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

tenes razon pero... 2 cosas, si te fijas en el diagrama en bloques que yo habia posteado, ya lo habia pensado, un vfo, para que "memorize" un tiempito y vaya reseteando los contadores.

por otro lado, el de guillermo necco, se resetea cada seis pulsos.

voy a cenar y vuelvo a pulir la idea.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

eos eso eso nosotros tenemos que modificar eso en ves de pulsos para resetar acerlo con algun temporisador o algo asy ,o porque no con pulsos pero tendria que estar muy bien calculado,yo voy a seguir pensando en algo ,tambien puliendo la idea ,mañana me contestan que es lo que me consiguen en los prescaler hoy deje mi lista


----------



## superpower (Mar 8, 2010)

Lo del divisor yo ya se los habia adelantado pero ,no me dieron ni cinco.por ejemplo como dije antes el SDA2101.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> Lo del divisor yo ya se los habia adelantado pero ,no me dieron ni cinco.por ejemplo como dije antes el SDA2101.
> Saludos.



si pero se nos paso ,ay veces que pasa ,suele suceder ,
bueno esta bien perdon por no darnos cuenta


----------



## superpower (Mar 8, 2010)

Esta¡¡.: Es que todabia me queda el caracter de cuando daba catedras, y retaba a mis alumnos ,sepan enteder.
Aqui les adjunto como prometi un prescaler hasta 1.2 ghz con un divisor.
Cualquier duda consulten.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

sabes cual es el tema super, que no en todos lados se consiguen todos los integrados, por eso hicimos una lista con todos, para que cada uno, pueda conseguir en su localidad su ic.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> Esta¡¡.: Es que todabia me queda el caracter de cuando daba catedras, y retaba a mis alumnos ,sepan enteder.
> Aqui les adjunto como prometi un prescaler hasta 1.2 ghz con un divisor.
> Cualquier duda consulten.
> Saludos.



yo tengo otro parecido ,pero el caso es que asta no entendamos como funciona nunca vamos a saber que aser ,podemos tener 1000 esquemas y nada no bamos a ver asta que sepamos que es lo que tenemos que ver ,yo no me di cuentas antes pero a medida que mas estudiamos esquemas van saliendo las ideas ,
como dijimos desde el comienso siempre el tema estubo en el prescaler ya que no se conciguen los mismos y muchos de nosotros como antony el tiene uno de sintonizador de tv ,yo tengo otro de un tocon como le llamaban ,conversor de ctv y con el metodo que se me ocurrio ayer y que explique mas arriba ,todos vamos a poder acer el circuito sin importar que prescaler tengamos o consigamos ,asy solo nos queda agregar el ic que tengamos y calibrar y listo,
yo no me di cuenta de algo tengo muchos prescaler en sintonizadores ,yo no sabia que los ultimos numeros lo identificaban ,ayer leyendo todo lo que posteamos vi la foto del sinto de antony y ay me di cuenta que estube leyendo mal todo el tiempo los numeros de los ic ,en la foto muestra el sinto el integrado pero solo estan los ultimos numero no las letras del ic ,al buscar en goglee el numero del ic sin las letras nunca lo encontrava ,pero primero tube que reler el post muchas veces para darme cuenta


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

ahi va la bocha!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

bien aora con que ic podemos acer el temporizador,podriamos confiar en un 555 o vuscamos alguno mas seguro o de mas precicion ,{para el pic no ace falta eso eso lo acemos mediante el progama del pic}alguna idea de como asemos esa base de tiempo para que sea lo mas estable y precisa posible ya que eso nos dara la precicion del frecue,y para que no se descalibre una ves calibrado ,si al 555 le ponemos un preset abra que sellarlo para que no se mueva ni que le entre humedad ,el capacitor del 555 debera ser de tantalio o algun otro que no se corra de valor con el tiempo


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

ahora, si se resetea cada 7 pulsos, en un segundo, hay miiiiiiiiiiiles de pulsos ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

yo calculo que si e

pero si a esos 7 pulsos los acemos que sean mas largos o mas cortos podriamos facilmente calibrar nuestro frecuencimetro con cualquier prescaler que tengamos ,quizas ay este la cosa en poder acer que esos 7 pulsos del reset funcionen mas rapido o mas lento ,voy a revisar el esquema de guillermo para ver que se puede aser


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

usamos un 4017, y lo reseteamos cada 10, ni se va a notar, el tema que tenemos que usar el prescaler para darle clock al 4017.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

en el esquema de guillermo tiene un cristal de 4mzh y un trimer de 60pf ,yo voy a acer esta prueva ,voy a armar el de guillermo asy como esta y probar con distintos cristales y regulando el trimer ,por ay funciona ,el prescaler le pongo varios y pruevo con cualquiera que le coloque y regulando el trimer y el cristal deveria funcionar,sera¿¿¿¿
aca esta el que digo es la figura 6,si funciona estamos salvados porque no tenemos que acer mayores modificaciones
esto dice la explicacion sobre la parte en cuestion 
'''En la figura 2 vemos el circuito de la etapa de reloj. Esta provee de un pulso de puesta de los contadores al número inicial elegido (preset enable), luego abre la puerta de cuenta por 0,1 seg (clock) y una vez finalizada la cuenta la transfiere a los visualizadores de 7 segmentos por medio de los CD4511. Para esto requieren de un pulso llamado latch enable. Para generar la señal de referencia se utiliza un cuarzo de 4MHz, que por medio de una serie de divisores obtenemos 5Hz, o sea una señal con un período de 200ms, de los cuales 100ms son altos y 100ms bajos. De aquí, utilizando un CD4013, un CD4011 y un CD4001 obtenemos los pulsos de “pe” y “le” (ver figura 3).''


----------



## superpower (Mar 8, 2010)

Alexus e acuerdo con el tema de que todos puedan conseguir los IC ,
Ahora la base de tiempo puede estar formada por un cristal supongamos 3.58 que hay en todos lados o 3.57mhz y utilizar un 4060 que tambien es comun que opinas? 
y seria muy estable.

Gustavocof115:Eso tiene que andar, seguro.y mejor con el cuarzo de 4mhz ,se encuentra facil.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

habria que ver que dice anthony! el es el que sabe! porque yo lo arreglo todo con electronica "comun" y no es asi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

si ya estoy como loco y porque no me di cuentas antes ,mañana armo la placa y voy provando ,el 4060 tambien es una muy buena opcion ,en el esquema original tiene un 4011 ,solo me falta los display azules que no consegui ,tengo verdes y rojos los ic la placa virgen ,solo me falta tiempo porque vuelvo del trabajo a las 19,30 ,despues ago lo mismo pero en pic ,como es mas facil lo voy a dejar para lo ultimo ,manaña me traigo el frecuencimetro del taller por si lo termino para ayudarme en la calibracion,mas bien la comparacion ,para ver que realmente si funciona o no



alexus dijo:


> habria que ver que dice anthony! el es el que sabe! porque yo lo arreglo todo con electronica "comun" y no es asi.


antony solo le falta cambiar la base de tiempo en su pic eso es mas facil yo tengo varios ams para ir probando y despues nose ago un tutorial de que valores poner y en que parte del progama para va para el ,igual el sabe de pic y no creo que tenga mayores problemas en la modificacion del soft para su pic,mejor esperemos aver que dice el


----------



## superpower (Mar 8, 2010)

Gustavocof115 :Te veo recontra entusiasmado, es para envidiar¡¡.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> Gustavocof115 :Te veo recontra entusiasmado, es para envidiar¡¡.
> Saludos.



ese es mi gran defecto ,ace unos años ice un deco y casi no dormia para poder terminalo ,tres meses y lo logre y cuando lo logre ,me dije y si yo no miro partidos,ni peliculas y se lo regale ami suegro,cuando estoy aciendo algo asta terminar no paro y no se porque tanto me gusta la electronica ,
aora a una semana de pensar y pensar zasss lo tenemos por fin ,
esta ves si voy a darle uso al frecuencimetro asi no se me rompe el otro
asta mañana que tengan buenas noches


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

somos 2 super!

aunque yo voy haciendolo en papel poruqe no cuento con materiales, ni tiempo para ir a comprar, ya que me queda lejos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yo de pics solo los se quemar !! Pero me pregunto, porque mencionas que hay que cambiar la base de tiempo? 
Tengo varias premisas:


Una vez revise ese circuito de LW3DYL (Guillermo Necco) y tiene una especie de "precaler" (no para aumentar el rango de medicion sino para algun rollo que tuvo con el clock o la IF, no se, no recuerdo bien)
No entendi tu idea de los pulsos y retrasos, podrias hacer un esquema a especia de oscilograma?
Que ha pasado con la cuestion de los prescaler (Alexus tienes desactivado los MP, no puedo responderte)
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2010)

para antony ,si usaste el hex de fancisco ,tenes que poner un trimer en lugar de c9 asi cambias la base de tiempo ,eso lo que ase es cambiar el tiempo en que para de contar le pones un prescaler cualquiera que conseguiste ,luego le pones una señal patron ,yo uso un transmisor de 440mhz pero vos podes usar cualquier señal o frecuencia que vos conoscas ,luego retocas el trimer asta que los numeros de la pantalla coinsida con tu señal patron y listo ya esta calibrado a medir ,yo prefiero usar el ex del brasilero {con el pic 16f628}ya que tiene el ams para modificar el de fransisco no tiene el ams y no se puede cambiar nada ,como ser poner los mensajes en castellano {los de la pantalla lcd}mi idea de los pulsos para el retraso es porsi con el trimer no logras calibrar tu frecuensimetro con el pic.el frecuencimetro sin pic no queda otra que ir probando distintos cristales y retocando el trimer ,con la cuestion del prescaler ya esta cualquiera sirbe ,ya que nosotros bamos a calibrar el contador ,con y sin pic con el trimer y el cristal,
no ay esquema ni oscilograma para el tema del retraso , es tan simple que no ace falta mas nada ,yo no consegui los display azules y los que tengo no son de catodo comun ,por eso estoy probando con el esquema de francisco y el soft de fransisco ,tengo un prescaler que solo divide por 256 {de un ghz}lo estoy por conectar y te cuento los resultados ,pero tengo mucha fe que va a funcionar con solo retocando c9 ,un trimer de los verdes le puse .los trimer azules no sirven porque no varian muy poco ,mira es tan simple que se nos paso por alto no te compliques pensando en nada mas y espera un rato que ya lo tenemos cosinado
saludos

pd,  antony elejiste bien porque a pesar que no tiene el codigo fuente ,el de francisco esta lindo ,pero me quiero complicar un poco con el 16f628a y cuando lo tenga terminado ,lo parte al medio al de fransisco,pienso ponerlo en castellano y mejorarlo un poco mas.
el zip es el esquema de guillermo necco para el superpower que no le funciona el enlace ,avisen si no funciona el enlaze ,por si no pueden verlo y usen las dsn 208.67.222.220 que nunca tiene problemas y navega  vien si es que es ese el problema de navegacion


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tu iniciativa es admirable, estoy ancioso por ver los resultados de tu trabajo. Tendras por los momentos algunas fotos?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2010)

para mañana fotos a pero eso si todo armado a lo araña ,despues si ya con pcb y todo,
y amigo entre todos isimos esto no yo solo ,todos pusimos nuestro granito de arena ,no es iniciativa yo creo que es  mas impasiencia,que iniciativa


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahahaha sea lo que sea, los resultados prometen ser buenos. Recuerda usar un pad resistivo cuando conectes el Tx al frecuencimetro para no dañar el prescaler.

Mi dolor de cabeza siguie siendo el prescaler UHF


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2010)

"Alexus tienes desactivado los MP, no puedo responderte"

listo, ya te agregue como amigo.

lo de los pulsos, es para que los contadores se reseteen, el de guillermo, si mal no recuerdo, se resetea cada 7 pulsos. aunque aun, no he concluido ese esquema nos servira o no.

quiero ver fotos tambien!!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Alexus pudiste resolver lo del prescaler?

saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2010)

lo de la compra del integrado si. ahora mi pregunta es. si el esquema de guillermo, el completo del zip de gustvo, me sirve o no? como te comento, pienso agregarle 6 contadores/display mas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2010)

e aqui las pruevas , al aumentar el valor del cristal cada ves mide menos ,es porque se resetea el contador mas rapido,si le pongo un cristal de 8 mhz ya no funciona el lcd,le puse un cristal de tv uno de 3,57 mhz y el trimer lo saque y le puse un capa de 27 picos y ,aa con el prescaler conectado a el emisor de 433,mhz y me mide 29,199 a 29,933 ,pero es normal esa oscilacion porque el trasmisor es un llavero de alarma con un ht12e y con el frecuensimetro me ace tambien esa oscilacion a menos que anule los  pulsos del ht12e ,asta ay todo bien o sea si va a funcionar 
exatamente tengo esos muneros en el lcd 29.433.6   o sea me esta dando una lectura de 290 mhz cuando tendria que darme una lectura de 433 mhz {43,333,6},ya mas no se puede variar ,pero no es problema ,retocando el ams del pic se puede acer lo mas bien ,
voy a aserlo pero con el del pic16f628 ya que de ese si tengo el ams ,despues ago uno para el pic16f84 ,cristal mas chico no tengo para probar sin cambiar el progama del pic ,
pero por lo menos no estava yo errado en eso de las bases de tiempo ,confirmado ,tambien medi una señal de 22khz agare la calculadora y si tambien coinsidia la lectura del pic con el del frecuencimetro ,ya estoy recontra seguro funciona ,
solo falta pulir un poquito el codigo del pic,
supongo que con circuito de guillermo todo ba a ser mas facil todabia,lastima que los display que tengo no me sirvieron ,ni vien los consiga me pongo a meter mano en ese esquema y su cristal ,



alexus dijo:


> lo de la compra del integrado si. ahora mi pregunta es. si el esquema de guillermo, el completo del zip de gustvo, me sirve o no? como te comento, pienso agregarle 6 contadores/display mas.



si sirve yo pienso ponerle 6 display 4 es muy chico 

ay que ponerlo de a dos en dos como estan armados los modulos,alexus no consegui los azules solo verdes y rojos tenian y yo en casa tengo todos rojos y solo uno me sirve los otros son de catodos comunes,pero me di cuenta que no meservian  cuando los puse ,eso me pasa por amarrete


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2010)

jejejeje gasta unos pesos che!!

ahh pienso ponerle 10 display, los 4 que tiene mas 6


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2010)

biennnn yo con 6 ya me conformo,asta mañana hoy si que no doy mas 
buenas noches,
pd no seran muchos 10 digitos¿


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2010)

mmm no, 

por ejemplo, 146.230.5MHz, hay tenes 7. no entiendo mucho!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mientras mas dígitos, mayor presicion (aunque eso dependerá tambien de la base de tiempo que se tenga)
Creo que algo debe estar fallando. Porque hablas de 43,336MHz? Estas diviendo por 10?


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

pero a lo que yo voy, cuando midamos un ghz, como se mostrara? 1,000,000,000???

anthony que me decis del esquema de guillermo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

ya estan las fotos no esta prolijo el circuito porque esta a lo araña solo falta acerle el pcb el esquema y listo el del pic ,corregi un poco el codigo del pic porque tenia una coma corrida de lugar y en ves de medir 433 mhz media 4,33mhz ,pero eso era por el prescaler ,con pequeñas coreciones al codigo se puede poner cualquier prescaler ,tiene un boton para poner mas resolucion o menos otro boton mas para poner o no el prescaler ,si no esta puesto solo mide asta 50mhz en una de las fotos tambien estan los ic y display para la vercion sin pic

la salida del prescaler la conecti directo sin capasitor a la entrada del 74hc132 ,ala entrada del prescaler un sp4541 si no le pongo una resistencia a masa de 1k en el display me sale 2,4ghz que supongo es de placa wifi .lo raro esque el prescaler este en la hoja de datos dice que maximo rf de entrada es de 1g ,preo tambien esta en el esquema de la hoja de datos una resistencia a masa asi cuando no ay señal de entra no mide nada y dise en ingles esperando señal o y la señal,si lo paso al catellano es muy largo el texto y no cabe en la pantalla asy en ingles se queda

en el mio con el pic decia 2,4.34324 ghz,bueno los ultimos numero se iban canbiando ,subian y vajavan pero el 2,4 quedava tieso,quieto ,tambien medi 22klz y me media con toda la pantalla o un klhz decia asi 1.000.000 khlz ,pero cuando media mas arriba la resolucion va decallendo


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

que buen trabajo gustavo! yo aun no he empezado!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Mientras mas dígitos, mayor presicion (aunque eso dependerá tambien de la base de tiempo que se tenga)
> Creo que algo debe estar fallando. Porque hablas de 43,336MHz? Estas diviendo por 10?



si el problema estaba en la divicion interna que ase el pic porque originalmente lleba un prescaler que divide por 25 ,al ams del pic lo achique vastante para acerlo mas versatil asi cualquiera lo puede usar mas facil de lo me costo amy ,depende el prescaler que le pongas ay que cambiar en el codigo solo unos numeros ,que son por cuanto va a dibidir el prescaler que usas ,por ejemplo el que yo consegui solo divide  por 256 ,entonces ay en esa linea del progama ay que poner 256 .pero al mio yo lo puse en 245 asi no retocava tanto el trimer verde


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, un profesor me dijo que en 

mouser.com.mx

es una tienda muy completa, y tienen una sucursal en Mexico, 

y tendrian que leer muy bien lo del envio (mmmm estoy un poco tonto -no he dormido bien-)

tiene los UPB y los MC12

Espero sirva de ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> que buen trabajo gustavo! yo aun no he empezado!



bueno pero tambien tene en cuenta que los componentes vos lo tenes lejos y yo a solo 7 kilometros ademas yo tampoco termine el que no lleva pic ,el jueves tengo que ir a ver si ya me trajeron los display azules solo eso me falta ,los de la fotos no sirven porque son de anodo comun


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

ah mi me falta que me confirmen si el esquema de guillermo funciona, y como modificarlo para llevarlo hasta el GHz, ya que ese muestra solo hasta 7Mhz??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ah mi me falta que me confirmen si el esquema de guillermo funciona, y como modificarlo para llevarlo hasta el GHz, ya que ese muestra solo hasta 7Mhz??



paciencia seguro que funciona .yo la idea  para el prescaler para poner en el guillermo la  aplique al pic y funciono ,entonces tiene que funcionar en el de guillermo ,pero igual yo siempre digo que asta que no este armado y probado ,nada se simuladores me gusta a la antigua ,pero estoy pensando en eso de la resolucion ,vos propusiste 10 display ,yo 6 ,pero estube pensando y agregale dos mas no es nada ,o sea sale barato y ya queda por si en el futuro nesesitamos esos dos dijitos mas ,espero que me traigan los 6 display que pedi y alguno extra asi me traigo 10 ,tambien ley sobre un efecto que le llaman ''nervisismo '' se trata que siempre los ultimos dijitos se quedan temblando por asy decirlo o sea no se quedan quietos los numeros y en tu ejemplo de la frecuencia esa que pusiste y que terminava en un numero 5 ,quizas traiga problema o no pero ya estoy pensando en eso tambien


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

no se si vos me entende gustavo, en tu zip, el esquema de los display, la unidad de medidad mas grandes es 1 mhz, nosotros nesesitamos 3 display a la izquierda mas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

si entendy ,pero no creo que aya problemas porque como se conectan en cascada ,a mayor munero se va desbordando y ocupan el display siguiente  y asy sucesibamente ,simplemente yo creo que cuando se pase del 1mhz el resto de los display se va a reyenar de numeros ,eso tengo entendido yo,ace muchos años ise un contador para una bovinadora ,que todavia sigue funcionando , cuenta asendente y decendente  y tiene 7 display y creo que estan en cascada los modulos y a medida que se van sumando las vueltas el resto de los display dejan de tener el 0 y pasan a un uno y si estan en 9 pasa a 8 {cuando cuenta al rebes,es para contar las vueltas que se sacan de algun transformador para rebovinarlo a como estava o tambien sirve para descontar vueltas por si se rompe uno de los alambres ,bovina 4 a la ves y justo estoy aciendo transformadores toda esta semana y la que viene creo que me salen como 500 con el alambre que tengo }


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

aaahhh ahora me gusto mas!!

si te fijas, veras que las señales entran por atras!! ahora si!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

si por el tema que  los contadores van desvordansoce ,cada ves que llega a 9 le suma un dijito mas al siguiente display ,


----------



## alexus (Mar 10, 2010)

no me cierra para que los dip switch

adjunto esquema de mi idea.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2010)

el dip switch ,lo unico que ase es abrice por unos milisegundos deja pasar el tren de pulsos a medir ,lo cierra y luego resetea la cuenta del display o contador ,depende el tiempo que se abra y se cierre seran los numero o pulsos que muestre la pantalla ,cada pulso es un hz ,eso lo regulamos con el cristal y  trimer de 60 picos,son los de color verde los de 60 picos el que esta en el cd4001,quizas tengamos que usar otro cristal pero el trimer se queda igual porque es el que mas reguistro tiene ,los azules {trimer }guarda que ay de dos tipos unos regulan de 1 a 8 picos y ay otros que tambien son azules que regulan  asta 15 picos y si no los compras en el mayorista en la tienda nunca saben cual es ay te lo venden por color y despues jodete ,viste la foto del modulo transmisor ,vueno yo ago otro modulo sin el resonador de 433 ,con trimer y ocupo los de color azul y me ensarte con una bolsa de 200 por eso se eso de los trimer ,aora estoy aciendo esos modulos ,el trimer azul capasitores smd transistor smd ,asi que ojo con esos trimer azules ,de todas formas voy a traer de los naranjas por si las dudas,para nuestro frecuencimetro y algunos cristales tambien ,una cosa asta que frecuencia maneja el 4001 que eso es importanticimo , por la base de tiempo aci se asta que frecuencia puedo llevarlo y que acompañe al resto de los ic ,pero ya te digo si funciono con el pic no tendriamos que tener problemas con este ,tengo la reconfianza de que va a quedar 10 puntos




alexus dijo:


> no me cierra para que los dip switch
> 
> adjunto esquema de mi idea.



aaa ya entendi


----------



## alexus (Mar 11, 2010)

gustavo, los "0,hz", los conectariamos igual?

osea, el de centesimas de hz, desborda, va al de decimas de hz, desborda, va al de hz, desborda...

no habria que hacer algo mas?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ah mi me falta que me confirmen si el esquema de guillermo funciona, y como modificarlo para llevarlo hasta el GHz, ya que ese muestra solo hasta 7Mhz??


El frecuencimetro de Guillermo funciona excepcionalmente. Ademas, es didactico porque aprendes sobre como funciona el equipo a traves de la comprension de sus partes (en realidad el diseño esta super extendido)

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 11, 2010)

anthony, que me decis de esto:

"los "0,hz", los conectariamos igual?

osea, el de centesimas de hz, desborda, va al de decimas de hz, desborda, va al de hz, desborda...

no habria que hacer algo mas?"


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2010)

*PD:* Me refiero al circuito que aparece aqui http://www.amsat.org.ar/lu3dy/Frecuencimetro.htm , estoy buscando el otro.
Tengan en cuenta que en el de LW3DYL está un divisor por 8 en la entrada (leer texto). Esto se debe a que el autor busco la mejor manera de emplear los CMOS sin llevarlos al limite de su capacidad (max clock).

El resto del equipo está un pelo confuso porque no colocó los numeros de los pines que llevo a GND, Vcc o que conecto con otro IC, dificultando de cierta forma obtener una vision general del funcionamiento.

Personalente solo logro identificiar la entrada y el clock, de resto se me hace complicado.

Saludos
PD2: Este es el que decia, está mas entendible. Se podria cambiar la logica para ponerlo a funcionar con un rango mas amplio. http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota21.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

la idea que tengo es duplicar el circuito del 4001 cristal trimer y asociados conectarlo por medio de una llave cuadruple inversores y calibrar esa segunda plaqueta deacuerdo al prescaler que tengamos ,y como dise antoy quizas tengamos que llevar al limitie de los ic ,con esa misma conectar el punto del display para que sepamos que estamos en este caso midiendo  los mhz o ghz y dejar el resto del circuito orijinal para medir las bajas frecuencias, alexus yo creo que eso de los hz con el prescaler conectado ya no lo bamos a ver por lo menos los numeros ultimos los de los primeros hz pero igual abria que probar por ay si se ven,


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 12, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> la idea que tengo es duplicar el circuito del 4001 cristal trimer y asociados conectarlo por medio de una llave cuadruple inversores y calibrar esa segunda plaqueta deacuerdo al prescaler


 
Me gusta tu idea, podriamos variar la seleccion con un contador y un decodificador decimal. De esa forma variariamos el clock y por ende la presicion (1Hz, 10Hz, 100Hz,1Khz)

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

asy es la idea ,de paso siempre tenemos el orijinal como primera escala ,
no consegui los display azules y me dijeron que no tiene no venden ,asi que le voy a poner rojos y pintarlos ,pero cuando pedi rojos ya no le quedaban porque los estudiantes se llevaron todo asy asta la semana que viene estoy estancado ,pero voy a ir aciendo la etapa sin display y probando ,lo del clok ,tengo unas llaves doble inversoras que son de montaje en plaqueta y voy a tratar de usarlas ,sino no queda otra que la molex cuadrupe imversora



anthony123 dijo:


> Si yo los consiguiera, no dudara en enviarlos! Viste los numeros del IC de los tunners?
> 
> Este es la foto del engendro:
> 
> ...


me podrias decir la marca del sinto y modelo esta en la chapita de afuera,es por el prescaler ,no consegui minguno mas en la tienda ,me pregunto para que era y no tenia ninguno me dijo ,pero que trajera mas numeros ,pero pense si un sinto esta varato y tiene un perscaler ,yo compro el sinto y saco el prescaler


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 12, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> me podrias decir la marca del sinto*nizador* y modelo esta en la chapita de afuera,es por el prescaler ,no consegui ninguno mas en la tienda ,me pregunto para que era y no tenia ninguno me dijo ,pero que trajera mas numeros ,pero pense si un sinto*nizador* esta *b*arato y tiene un perscaler ,yo compro el sinto*nizador *y saco el prescaler


 
La verdad es que ya el sintonizador paso a la historia, lo desarme y bote la chapa metálica. Solo tengo los componentes SMD.

PD: Compañero cuida la ortografia. Este post promete mucho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

tratare de cuidar la ortografia perdon


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Me intriga algo, que le hace falta al equipo con el pic??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2010)

al del pic ya lo termine solo le falta acer el pcb ,subir el esquema y listo ,el esquema no esta como el original le ise algunos cambios ,le agrege un pulsador con retencion al pic para cambiar la escala y conectar el prescaler,en el esquema tiene una pata del pic a masa y estaba pensando usarla para acer un autorango,que conecte solo el prescaler cuando se pase de escala

por eso todavia no subi el esquema ni el progama modificado para el pic ,son detalles solo subi fotos del prototipo y ademas me falta conseguir otro prescaler para modificar el progama de vuelta para confirmar que funciona con solo poner el numero de divicion del prescaler a usar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

antes estaba un enlaze a el post del sintonizador que llevaba asi el dataset del prescaler ,quiero ese enlaze para guiarme porque tengo unos ic y no se las letras ,porque solo tienen los ultimos numeros ,por ejemplo tengo dos ic que tienen el numero 13661700028
            93156  9721  estan en un sintonizador ,y como ago para saber las letras o como buscar para saber si son o no prescaler


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Coloca el numero tal y como aparece en el IC. Busca una lupa y una fuente de luz blanca para facilitar el proceso.

Ejemplo. (Si estan en lineas separadas, los espacios)

894G ST
1829384


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

el sintonizador tiene 4 ic dos que son pll ya identificados y dos mas con el mismo numero y es este asi aparese en el ic 
13661700028
93156 9721
el ic que ya identifique es el sp5658f tiene 2 de esos y dos de estos
13661700028
93156 9721
todos esos numeros en ese orden y espacios por cada uno de los ic
una foto del ic


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 13, 2010)

A lo mejor es un mixer/oscilador porque el sp5658f tiene ya su prescaler interno.

Saludos

Compañeros alguno de uds entiende el datasheet del CA3179 y CA3163??


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

gustovocof115:
Te agradezco por subir el esquema que te pedi: es bueno y funcióna ,pero hay muchos mejores ,de todos modos para aprender sobre como se puede diseñar, en este caso un frecuencimetro ,es más que valido.
Te pregunto:que marca o modelo es el sintonizador que queres saber la data de los IC?,
tal vez tenga algo.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

tengo este el otro esta mas dificil



superpower dijo:


> gustovocof115:
> Te agradezco por subir el esquema que te pedi: es bueno y funcióna ,pero hay muchos mejores ,de todos modos para aprender sobre como se puede diseñar, en este caso un frecuencimetro ,es más que valido.
> Te pregunto:que marca o modelo es el sintonizador que queres saber la data de los IC?,
> tal vez tenga algo.
> Saludos.



es de un sintonizador de general instrument decodificar de ctv modelo cft2200, pero ya esta no es prescaler el ic ,gracias y cual otro esquema propones vos si tenes alguno subilo que lo estudiamos ,de todas formas ya tengo los componentes para este ,pero nunca esta demas tener otro esquema,gracias por tu atencion,
el remplazo de el otro ic es este ,para antony


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

Espectacular con ese prescaler se puede hacer un FREC exelente, lo conseguis?.
 Estaba estudiando un prescaler de 3ghz (upb1505 el tema es conseguirlo).
Decime en que te puedo ser util?. 
claro esta que vós emprendiste este tema,con respecto al desarrollo y ya has tenido resultados según he leido.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

yo solo consegui uno el sp5441,me gustaria conseguir al menos uno mas para dejar bien probado le vercion pic ,con el tema del programa para que cualquiera lo pueda usar sin importar por cuando divida el ic prescaler que cada uno pueda llegar conseguir,hoy casi desarmo el frecuencimetro {el comprado,no el que ice}para sacarle el ic y probarlo con el pic ,pero me contube porque si lo rompo no voy a tener con que comparar y calibrar el que estamos aciendo ,seria de utilidad cualquier idea que puedas aportar no importa si te parese tonta la idea porque quizas resulte en una idea genial ,nunca se sabe,lo que estoy necesitando aora es el mumero o modelo de sintonizador que contenga un prescaler adentro ,asi lo compro y lo saco ,el tema lo emprendio alexus yo solo aporte eso de ''empujen empujen vamos que ya vuela ''
saludos


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

Estoy trabajando en uno que no tiene prescaler usa cualquier divisor por ej por 64 . y 8 display. y si los calculos no me salen mal: andará por los 1.3ghz.
Ni bien termine de volcar todo a papel lo subo .
Despues ustedes harán sus críticas por bueno o por malo.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

cual divisor estas pensando en usar


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

Claro si por supuesto¡¡¡ que el tema lo emprendio Alexus ,pero me refiero que vos le pusiste  le pones  garra ,y por sobre todo te comprometes ,que eso hoy en dia es muy valioso.
Si ustedes ubieran sido mis alumnos les pondria :
Alexus . 10 por iniciativa al tema
anthony123 :10 por determinación y conocimientos
gustavocof115:10  por trabajo y conocimientos.
Espero que alguien más se sume con ideas.

El divisor es un SDA2101 ,que ya rompi el espiritu bastante con este ya sé, pero anda bien.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2010)

justo ese no lo tenia en mi lista se me paso,voy a ver si lo tienen a ese ic y ya tengo otro mas para probar ,mañana desarmo el resto de los sinto de tengo aver si saco algo de ay,gracias por los elogios y bueno estaria bueno que mas se sumen al proyecto ,los que mas saben yo creo que no se sumaron porque tienen bien en claro que en tema de instrumental del taller lo mejor es comprar uno y listo ,yo mismo pienso que en herramientas no ay que mesquinar ,pero esta lindo el proyecto de todos modos 
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Compañero Gustavo gracias por los datasheets (son iguales a los que habia conseguido, estoy confundido en las conexiones pero despues se verá). He estado preguntando y es posible (pero no seguro) que se consiga. Mañana hago las operaciones pertinentes.

Y vos no has conseguido disponibilidad de IC's en tu ciudad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

en mi ciudad no consegui ninguno ,algunos ay pero ay que ir a la capital y no tengo el tiempo para ir ,por eso pense en la opcion de comprar directamente un sintonizador de tv y sacarle el prescaler,por unos precios que vi sale mas barato el sintonizador que el prescaler y ademas yo creo que seria una opcion para que todos lo podamos conseguir ya que un sintonizador se consigue facilmente en cualquier pais y estaria demas tambien decir que muchos de nosotros tenemos muchos sintonizadores en nuestro taller,estoy desarmando sinto y me ayudo con una camara para ver bien los numeros de los ic ,asta aora sin mucha suerte ,por eso el otro dia te pedi el numero del sintonizador de tu foto
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yo consegui un tunner de un VCR pero no pude identificar 2 de sus 3 IC's. El LA7161N es un modulador de RF (video) para el canal 2 y 3. El ALP030 y el ALP029 estan desaparecidos del mapa de los datasheets, hasta habia preguntado por ellos en un post sobre "datasheets" y no obtuve ninguna respuesta.









superpower dijo:


> El divisor es un SDA2101 ,que ya rompi el espiritu bastante con este ya sé, pero anda bien.
> Saludos.


 
Uhhhhh compañero que joyita ese IC, ya lo tienes?? Es barato en tu localidad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

yo tengo este que tambien no encuentro el datasheets y varios otros mas


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Observa esto que encontre. Revisa si coincide los pines de Vcc y GND con la alimentacion del tunner en general.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/67437/INTERSIL/ICL7611DCBA.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

un millon de gracias es ese mismo,ya tengo para acer el amplificador de entrada con ese ic es de asta1,4ghz y alta impedancia de entrada,aunque un simple fet tambien aria bien la funcion,eso lo dejo para lo ultimo ,aa ya esta lo voy a poner entre la salida del prescaler y el 74hc132 que va al pic ,asi no cargo tanto la salida del prescaler y el 74hc tendria mejor señal ,pulsos mas fuertes ,que decis o sera una exsajeracion agregar este ic¿
mala idea mejor lo mantenemos lo mas simple posible


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

1,4GHz? Es hasta 1,4*MHz *. Recuerda que los prescalers son "relativamente" sensibles. El amplificador con el fet entra bien para la etapa de 0Hz-50Mhz.

Saludos



gustavocof115 dijo:


> lo voy a poner entre la salida del prescaler y el 74hc132 que va al pic ,asi no cargo tanto la salida del prescaler


Los prescaler por lo "general" entregan su salida en niveles TTL y dependiendo de la division, creo que el 74HC puede ser opcional.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

se me ocurrio esto,acerle al pic que cuando arranque el programa envie una señal a la entrada del prescaler ,suponte 1000 pulsos y que lea el resultado ala salida del prescaler suponte que lea 3,9pulsos ,eso quiere decir que tiene un divisor por 256 ,el pic entonses sabe que a su entrada tiene un prescaler que divide por 256 y asy de alguna manera autocalibrar en el pic ,de esa manera ya no tenemos que modificar el codigo del pic sin importar cual prescaler consigan .le podriamos colocar cualquiera y siempre funcionaria bien aproximado ,lo unico que tendriamos que acer a mano es el ajuste fino con el trimer


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excelente idea, sabes como implementarla??

Slaudos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

creo que si .el tiempo dira si pude o no ,por aora solo esta en mi cabeza la idea,espero que me salga porque estaria muy bueno y ademas no ay creo yo algun programa de frecue con pic que tenga implementada  esa funcion,
quedaria  algo aci como acen la balanza que se autocalibran cada ves que uno la enciende
quizas tenga que pedir algo de ayuda a los muchachos de la seccion de Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos pero solo si no me sale ami


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 14, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> creo que si .el tiempo dira si pude o no ,por aora solo esta en mi cabeza la idea,espero que me salga porque estaria muy bueno y ademas no ay creo yo algun programa de frecue con pic que tenga implementada esa funcion,
> quedaria algo aci como acen la balanza que se autocalibran cada ves que uno la enciende
> quizas tenga que pedir algo de ayuda a los muchachos de la seccion de Microcontroladores y sistemas embebidos pero solo si no me sale ami


 
Compañero estuve pensando en tu idea y me parece que sera poco factible por un ciclo dinamico que se formará:

El pic genera la señal de 1Mhz (ejemplo,esto conllevara otros problemas explicados mas adelante) , esa "signal" se guia por el oscilador interno del pic que estamos tratando de calibrar con el capacitor variable. Si modificamos el capacitor variable, este cambiara la frecuencia de referencia y por ende caera en un ciclo de "mismatch", quedando el equipo en el mismo estado pasado (OJO: No conosco la forma de generar los pulsos a traves del PIC pero estoy conciente de que las rutinas y sus ejecucion se llevan a cabo por el oscilador; MCU sincrono)

El otro problema es que al ser una frecuencia tan baja, el prescaler no funcionara bien (ten en cuenta que el minimo es 60~80MHz), empezara a dar errores.

Creo que lo mejor seria "batirlo" con las estaciones de metereologia o WWV que transmiten en frecuencias FIJAS (muy precisas, he visto que el tipo de AADE recomienda hacer este procedimiento si no se cuenta con una base de tiempo precisa y conocida, TXO, VXO,etc)

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2010)

quizas tomar una señal patron con algun oscilador a cristal ,tambien pense en eso por el clok del pic que ala segunda arrancada se recalibrara mal porque antes ajustamos el clok del pic ,tambien si la frecuencia es muy baja no voy a poder acer funcionar la autoescala para que el prescaler quede conectado ,solo si ala entrada de asta 50mhz le aplico tambien la señal de referencia ,entre los cristales que tengo el mas grande es de 20mhz
podria usar esa frecuencia poniendola en primero en la entrada sin el prescaler y luego la misma señal en el prescaler ,compararla y acer los calculos para la calibracion,estoy pensando y se ocurren varias formas alguna tiene que funcionar ,
lo de las estaciones ya lo descarte por el reseptor o tenes alguna forma facil de acerlo


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Amigo checa esta pagina http://www.qsl.net/om3cph/om3cph.html  Esta *BUENISIMAAAA!!*

Tiene los ASM con lo que se podria modificar a nuestro gusto y semejanza hahahah!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2010)

aa ya la tenia vista y mi asm no es ni mas ni menos que uno de ay modificado y tu esquema que vos armaste es una variante de ese mismo ,yo ayer encontre esto que es una variante mas para aser el modulo del frecue sin pic para alexus ,que anda medio desaparecido ,ya lo perdi al esquema cuando lo encuentre lo subo ,
en fin mañana ya me traen los display para empezar con el sin pic ,
con el del pic todabia no obtuve resultados para el tema del autocalibrado,esta dificil pero todabia no vino el chispazo ese de inspiracion ,cuando llege ya tengo lapiz y papel preparado
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2010)

De cuantos digitos piensas usar el sin pic? Me pregunto como se pueden implementar para que el circuito incluya los 1/64 o 1/128 de acuerdo al prescaler que se le adoce.

Si yo armara uno sin pic, emplearia de 10 a 12 digitos.

Saludos


----------



## superpower (Mar 16, 2010)

Amigos buena noticia: Encontré un prescaler el MB506 que llega hasta 2.46gigas y es económico y lo mejor de todo que mi proveedor lo tiene, solo sale 6 Dólares, creo que es un precio accesible por las prestaciones de este IC.
Una idea que se me ocurrio, no es nada del otro mundo ,pero tambien se puede utilizar
un simple pll por ejemplo uno de philips el conocido TSA5511 que en su interior lleva un prescaler hasta 1.3gigas y es más económico aún; un dolar con 80 centavos.

Otra idea es la de utilizar directamente el sintonizador de un TV o VCR y trabajar sobre el pic para restar la IF para que nos de la lectura real.(me explico?).

Googleando para refrescar mis neuronas me topé con esta idea y con este circuito, creo que es merecedora de que lo analicemos.
http://www.enide.net/webcms/index.php?page=basic-freq-meter
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2010)

18 dolares lo consigo en discomse muy caro {el mb506} 
6 dolares tienen este prescaler 054AXAYB pero no consigo la hoja de datos. 
en eso astoy ace dias con el tema del pll de sintonizador de tv pero me concentre mas en acer la auto calibracion para poner cualquier prescaler,si no logro acer eso voy a intentar con el tsa5511 que vos decis,estube viendo algunos pll que tienen una conexcion de test que funciona el prescaler ,al enlaze que pusiste lo avia visto pero  lo descarte porque no tengo el PIC 18F1320 pero esta para el estudio mas profundo ,yo solo tengo pic 16f84 16f628 16f627 y pic 16c711 y ademas el codigo del pic para el esquema del enlaze esta en c y yo no ando bien en c ,pero si ando bien en ams .
tube que arreglar a las apuradas dos tv para continuar con el frecue 
saludos



anthony123 dijo:


> De cuantos digitos piensas usar el sin pic? Me pregunto como se pueden implementar para que el circuito incluya los 1/64 o 1/128 de acuerdo al prescaler que se le adoce.
> 
> Si yo armara uno sin pic, emplearia de 10 a 12 digitos.
> 
> Saludos



yo tengo todo para 10 digitos solo me falta los display que para mañana ya los tengo,segun promesa del señor de la tienda ,para eso ay que aser tantos osciladores como divicion tenga el prescaler ,si el prescaler tiene divicion por 3 rangos entonces seran 4 osciladores ,uno queda normal como el esquema y los otros tres regulados deacuerdo a lo que divida el prescaler,si solo tiene una divicion no arian falta los 4 osciladores sino solo 2 .se entendio¿mejor dicho me explique vien¿{el oscilador es el cd4001 cristal y trimer}


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2010)

superpower dijo:


> Otra idea es la de utilizar directamente el sintonizador de un TV o VCR y trabajar sobre el pic para restar la IF para que nos de la lectura real.(me explico?).


 
La idea del tunner es muy "propensa" a fallas por la cantidad de señales que es capaz de llevar hacia la IF. Ademas, no sabremos si la señal que estamos trabajando es la que queremos o alguna otra espurea.

Repito mi idea, si alguien consigue prescalers barato, que compre 3 y 4 y hagamos un intercambio mancomunado para evitar rollos de "yo tengo, tu no tienes"

Con respecto del TSA5511, este no tiene un pin de test y por ende no se puede usar el prescaler interno =(



gustavocof115 dijo:


> yo tengo todo para 10 digitos solo me falta los display que para mañana ya los tengo,segun promesa del señor de la tienda ,para eso ay que aser tantos osciladores como divicion tenga el prescaler ,si el prescaler tiene divicion por 3 rangos entonces seran 4 osciladores ,uno queda normal como el esquema y los otros tres regulados deacuerdo a lo que divida el prescaler,si solo tiene una divicion no arian falta los 4 osciladores sino solo 2 .se entendio¿mejor dicho me explique vien¿{el oscilador es el cd4001 cristal y trimer}


 
Si, te he entendido perfectamente. Mi idea es tener uno analogo de 12 digitos tipo entrada directa (1/1) y (1/64) para VHF y parte baja de UHF


----------



## superpower (Mar 16, 2010)

Anthony123 :Mirá yo lo que te puedo ofrecer es el MB506 que mi proveedor tiene y repito
unos 6 dólares y centavitos,otro por el momento que reúna estas caracteristicas no encontré.si te gusta el IC y el precio, lo compro, te lo mando, y listo el pollo.
Gustavocof115:Te parece probar con el MB506? sale 24 pesos,.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2010)

era otro que no recuerdo el que tiene en la hoja de datos la conecion para prescaler,es que fuy mirando los ic de los sinto y bajando las hojas de datos ,se mexclo todo y no se cual era el ic ,tendria que revisar unos 25 cintonizadores asta volver a encontrarlo,muchos de ellos estan puestos en sus tv 
si esta bien 24 peso como asemos o decime cual es tu distribuidor por ay lo conosco



superpower dijo:


> Anthony123 :Mirá yo lo que te puedo ofrecer es el MB506 que mi proveedor tiene y repito
> unos 6 dólares y centavitos,otro por el momento que reúna estas caracteristicas no encontré.si te gusta el IC y el precio, lo compro, te lo mando, y listo el pollo.
> Gustavocof115:Te parece probar con el MB506? sale 24 pesos,.
> Saludos.



si estaria mas que feliz me llevaria dos uno de respuesto o para tener para el frecue sin pic


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2010)

Excelente compañero, entonces tomemos el MB506 como la base del trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2010)

necesito un  poco de ayuda con el pcb ,asi estamos,,,ya consegui los display ,estoy por diseñar el pcb para el sin pic y me encontre con un pequeño problema,no tengo el display en el pcbwizar ,osea de estar esta pero para acer el pcb y yo necesito tener simbolo del la parte del esquema,y la verdad nose cuales son las patas marcadas como a,b,c,d,etc del display y  no entiendo el pcb  de guillermo si lo tengo que aser asi como esta o invertir la  imagen ,ademas lo quiero aser ami gusto ,les dejo lo que tengo las patas del ic eso las se pero en la hoja de datos del display no dice las letras ni siquiera trae esquema del display
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola compañero, estas siguiendo el esquema de guillermo tal como esta o le estas agregando más digitos?


----------



## superpower (Mar 18, 2010)

Gustavocof115:
Fijate en los display que compraste; la Marca y, muy importante el Modelo,tengo varios data de diplay que explican todos los detalles.
Si te faltan componentes para el pcwizard avisame que te los paso.
Me fijo en el esquema de Guillermo a ver que sacamos en limpio.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2010)

el  esquema de guillermo lo uso como referencia pero  al  nuestro lo estoy aciendo de 10 digitos,busque por modelo de display  y no se nota las letras en lA hoja de datos ,pero buscando encontre la configuracion del display en el capitulo 3 de perisfericos basicos  en el    libro  microcontrolador pic16f84 desarroyo de proyectos pagina 13 ,verifique con multimetro que sea ese y si es ese asy hoy continuo con el pcb,gracias muchachos
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Era una de las opciones que te iva a recomendar. Tomar una bateria de 9 volt, una resistencia de 470 ohm e ir verificando (anotando paralelamente) las posiciones y conexiones internas de los leds.

Cuando tengas noticias, subelas al foro.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2010)

Colegas

Les adjunto una PCB de un Display de 8 Digitos Multiplexados que tenia previsto usar para un Frecuencimetro con Microcontrolador (PIC) por si les resulta de utilidad.

Esta diseñada para Displays de Anodo o Catodo Común que pueden ser los de .52" ó .56" ya que esos tienen un paso entre las conexiones superiores e inferiores de .6" (2.54mm*6=15.24mm).

Estoy siguendo el *Thread* dado que en estos momentos estoy acopiando los materiales para construirme el Frecuencimetro y aun tengo pendiente el Micro y el Pre-Escaler.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2010)

se agradece el aporte ,gracias por sumarte al proyecto


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2010)

Amigo pillaste esta pagina?
http://hem.passagen.se/communication/fcntlcd.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2010)

esta  bueno ese frecuencimetro,lo avia visto pero el kit era de otra marca y no era azul el lcd ,pero no tiene el codigo del pic ese es el tema,consegui un prescaler ca3179 despues lo pruebo ,el pcb me esta mareando un poco ,seme ase que las pistas de  los display estan muy juntas,mañana voy a un ciber acer una imprecion para ver como estan quedando las pistas porque me quede sin tinta en la impresora,
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yo revise la pagina de forma superficial, pero el tipo tuvo que haber colocado el ASM o el HEX, porque al final de la pagina se encuentra una mini galeria con los montajes de otras personas.

Personalmente he intentado contactarlo por otros temas y ni me responde los emails.

PD: Donde conseguiste el CA3179? Ese va desde casi 20MHz hasta 1,25Ghz con 1/64 en VHF y 1/264 en UHF


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Yo revise la pagina de forma superficial, pero el tipo tuvo que haber colocado el ASM o el HEX, porque al final de la pagina se encuentra una mini galeria con los montajes de otras personas.
> 
> Personalmente he intentado contactarlo por otros temas y ni me responde los emails.
> 
> PD: Donde conseguiste el CA3179? Ese va desde casi 20MHz hasta 1,25Ghz con 1/64 en VHF y 1/264 en UHF



de mi frecuencimetro de una de las entradas que nunca uso al final lo destripe nomas.de 50 a 500mhz  de esa entrada


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> de mi frecuencimetro de una de las entradas que nunca uso al final lo destripe nomas.de 50 a 500mhz de esa entrada


 
Si, en ese modo (50Mhz-500Mhz) esta como VHF y divide por 64.

La base de tiempo la vas a realizar con CMOS o por TTL?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

primero voy probar con cmos cd4001


----------



## alexus (Mar 21, 2010)

yo los sigo de atras gente!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2010)

me rendí con el programa para hacer que se auto-calibre el frecuencimetro con pic,así continuo con el sin pic y el con pic lo dejo asi como esta que funciona,me esta costando mucho hacer el pcb para los display


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Te comente que era algo muy ciclico y que dependeria del clock del pic.

Cual es el problema que tienes con el PCB?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2010)

es simple no me sale la parte de los display en la plaqueta,la quiero separada para montarla vertical ,cuando la ago directa-mente el la misma plaqueta me quedan todos los display desparramados por cualquier lado,muchos puentes y la verdad me aburre a la 2 horas y largo todo para mi es la parte mas difícil ,intente hacer módulos de 2 0 4 display y cuanto uno las 2 placas de 4 display y una de 2 display me queda los digitos muy separados entre si ,


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sospecho que estas usando el Auto-router no??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Sospecho que estas usando el Auto-router no??



si ,pero para los display no ya que placa aparte y no me sale ,convino los dos método con y sin auto-router,
uso el pcb-wizard ,me recomiendas otro que sea mejor ?antes usaba el expresspcb para las placas chicas,las mas grande siempre me las diseño un plaquetero así no tengo demasiada experiencia,  yo solo uso el método manhattan  y el tipo meda ya el diseño echo(yo le entrego prototipo funcionando y esquema a mano ),cobra por pad y este tiene muchos ,además quiero hacerlo yo


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 7, 2010)

en chile podemos encontrar el preescaler div x 64/128/256 encontrar vale 8 lukitas http://www.stipe.co.cl/indexe.htm

ahi tan las direcciones y fonos para comprar


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 7, 2010)

Efectivamente se ve accesible para los compañeros chilenos. Ya has comprado en dicha pagina?


----------



## daned322 (Abr 9, 2010)

hola a todos, creo que ahora estoy en el sitio correcto; alguien me puede ayudar con esto gracias

Diseñe e implemente un contador de frecuencia capaz de sensar y visualizar en tres displays frecuencias de 0Hz a 999Hz. Para esto se le recomienda emplear el contador 74LS192, que es un contador BCD ascendente/descendente pre-iniciable.
El contador de frecuencias debe tener dos entradas: Frecuncia desconocida fx y pulsos de MUESTREO (que es un astable de 1Hz). Las salida del contador de frecuencia son los tres displays que indican el valor de la frecuencia desconocida fx.


----------



## alexus (Abr 9, 2010)

cual es tu duda?

lo que debes hacer es "bloquear el contador", sea cortando el clock del IC CONTADOR, o de otra forma, luego, usas otro contador y cada 5 pulsos o los que te gusten majenas el reset del principal.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Abr 9, 2010)

anthony he comprado directamente en el domicilio de esta persona y he comprado por telefono totalmente confiable es gringo, yo trabajo en estacion radial de fm, por eso siempre necesito repuestos de primera, y ahi esta la solucion es un poco caro lo reconozco  pero es el unico lugaren chile *QUE* se le va hacer.


----------



## asterión (Abr 16, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Excelente compañero, entonces tomemos el MB506 como la base del trabajo.
> 
> Saludos



   Ya te arrepentiste Anthony? Yo estoy dispuesto!!! tengo el dinero haciéndome hueco al bolsillo, pero antes quiero estar seguro que Uds. que son mas conocedores, tienen la idea clara de cómo adaptarlo al frecuencímetro de ik3oil que es el que tanto le gusta a Anthony y a mí. Aquí una foto de mi frecuencímetro:








Vamos amigos, que me urge probar mis aparatejos en VHF...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 16, 2010)

e adaptado con éxito un divisor x256 como el mb506  lee  todo lo posteado ,revisa el asm en la lineas donde dice prescaler  y en ves de 50  prueva con 256     o pon el numero de el prescaler que consigas 
un saludo
pd 
haora te toca trabajar avos un poquito amigo los ams son todos similares el que te gusta avos y del que arme yo ,
todabia no termine el pcb pero cuando lo tenga lo subo


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 17, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Ya te arrepentiste Anthony? Yo estoy dispuesto!!! tengo el dinero haciéndome hueco al bolsillo


 
No, no me arrepenti. Estoy buscando las formas de resolver lo del prescaler antes de meter todo en la caja metálica que arme. Lo que necesitas es el prescaler,en cuanto lo tengas te ayudamos paso a paso para que lo instales en el frecu de Francisco IK3OIL


----------



## asterión (Abr 19, 2010)

Eso mismo, necesito el prescaler, tu conseguiste alguno? lo digo porque estoy dispuesto a hacer el intercambio con @superpower y el MB506, porque por aca no hay ni un prescaler, y he ido a comprar con una lista de 15 y nada.
Como podemos hacer el intercambio en todo caso???


----------



## alexus (Abr 19, 2010)

eso se trata por via privada...


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 12, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Ya te arrepentiste Anthony? Yo estoy dispuesto!!! tengo el dinero haciéndome hueco al bolsillo, pero antes quiero estar seguro que Uds. que son mas conocedores, tienen la idea clara de cómo adaptarlo al frecuencímetro de ik3oil que es el que tanto le gusta a Anthony y a mí. Aquí una foto de mi frecuencímetro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se que ya ha pasado mucho tiempo pero mmm me gustaria adaptarle un prescaler a este frecuencimetro, alguien lo pudo hacer?? si es asi podria postear el circuito!!


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

Mira al final de este hilo: Problema con LC Meter 73's


----------



## gladys8888 (Ago 14, 2010)

Que tal será este frecuencimetro que venden en ML de Peru a 99 soles(unos 35 US Dólares)?Acaso alguien de Perú ya lo compró?for favor avisen,el link _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-11552109-frecuencimetro-vhfuhfdisplay-lcd10-digitos-_JM_


----------



## tercel (Ago 16, 2010)

hola gladys8888 yo lo arme ese frecuencimetro y es exelente.......saludos a los del foro
pd; solo con un prescaler puede contar hasta 1,3 ghz en mi casa uso un mc12013 hasta 500mhz y %x10


----------



## asdbni (Sep 1, 2010)

hola, aqui esta el asm y mas datos.. yo estoy intentado armarlo pero tengo el problema de que tengo un prescaler que solo divide entre 8.. sabrias modificar el codigo para que funcione con 8 tambien? gracias. un saludo.

http://www.g7ltt.com/njqrp/counter.html


----------



## gladys8888 (Sep 11, 2010)

No creo que este frecuencimetro sea al que me estoy refiriendo pues el de mercadolibre tiene 1Hz de resolución,vale decir muestra 10 digitos completamente,Saludos


----------



## elmito2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola foristas les cuento que yo arme este frecuencimetro http://www.hpcc.ecs.soton.ac.uk/~dan/pic-fc1/index.htm con un prescalerq no me acuerdo q codigo tenia pero se me quemo el prescaler ahora solo cuento con prescalers de 256 el sp4541 y el codigo esta para uno de 64, me preguntaba si alguien me prodria ayudar a modificar el codigo para que funcione con el de 256 ya que e intentado compilarlo y nada es que  que es un buen frecuencimetro lo use por mucho tiempo aunque algo lento pero se modifica la base de tiempo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2010)

nomas subí el código fuente si esta en  asm te ayudo 
saludos



el-rey-julien dijo:


> e adaptado con éxito un divisor x256 como el mb506  lee  todo lo posteado ,revisa el asm en la lineas donde dice prescaler  y en ves de 50  prueva con 256     o pon el numero de el prescaler que consigas
> un saludo
> pd
> haora te toca trabajar avos un poquito amigo los ams son todos similares el que te gusta avos y del que arme yo ,
> todabia no termine el pcb pero cuando lo tenga lo subo



lee que   ya explique como  adaptar el  programa para el prescaler


----------



## elmito2 (Nov 19, 2010)

el codigoy el hex estan en la pagina, el hex funciona bien pero al querer compilar el asm me genera errores sin siquiera modificarle algo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2010)

voy a revisar  luego comento
saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola:

Excelentes aportes por parte de todos, si señor.

Bueno antes de extenderme en el tema quieros que entendais que lo que comentare es solo mi opinion y que posiblemente algunos no compartan, si por el contrario fuese compartida seria de agradecer.

Como algunos sabeis estoy bastante relacionado con los frecuencimetros digitales, he visto "casi" todo el hilo, aportasteis buenas soluciones que se pueden implementar con facilidad, pero en el final de este hilo no estaria de mas que cada uno aportase con fotos esquemas y codigos de los PIC el producto final si ha llegado a montarlo y esta funcionando, eso seria culminar el proyecto, aunque en general veo que al frecuencimetro en cuestion no se le puede bautizar como pone en el nombre de este hilo pues no esta diseñado ni programado en su totalidad por los componentes del foro, creo que seria mas bonito y de mas orgullo si fuese asi, entiendo que no todos quizas seamos capaces de hacerlo como cito, tambien decir que esto que leeis no es con el fin de desmoralizar a nadie ni mucho menos "digamos" llamaros la atencion, ni por asomo, veo que soys todos muy majos y que ademas os fajais en todo ayudando a diestro y siniestro, lo cual admiro aun mas.
La intencion de mi mensaje es invitaros a que diseñeis un frecuencimetro sin poner enlaces a otros proyectos similares, si lo haceis basado en un PIC crear un codigo propio, si lo haceis con un chip dedicado diseñarlo tambien con nuevas mejoras, si lo haceis de manera convencional pues lo mismo, yo me apunto al diseño y a prestaros mi humilde ayuda, pues creo que seria muy bonito hacer alarde del titulo de este hilo "Diseñemos entre todos un frecuencimetro DIY" y en la medida de lo posible que sea diseñado enteramente por los miembros del foro sin utilizar codigos fuente de otros sitios, ya que de ser asi yo tengo algunos montajes con PIC "digamos" sin presuncion "mas profesionales" que si los publico seguro que alguno optaria por montarlo de esa manera, pero ya no seria el frecuencimetro del foro.
Creo que me entendeis en lo que digo, tambien valorar si en realidad esta primero la necesidad de tener un frecuencimetro autoconstruido y que ademas sea bueno o tener un frecuencimetro diseñado por los amables y extraordinarios componentes del foro.  Quizas sea una complicada decision pero creo que hay que tomarla todos ya que en el hilo he visto un despliegue de enlaces a otros proyectos bastante nutrido, y la realidad es que seguro que alguien tiene la necesidad de tener un frecuencimettro aunque no sea el de este hilo, al que admiro por ello e inicio este estupendo proyecto.
Si alguno se ve en la necesidad de montar un frecuencimetro y ve este hilo seguro que arma alguno de los que habeis publicado de otros sitios pues no veo en el hilo un producto final, acabado y con un pequeño tutorial donde se explique un poquito el funcionamiento, ajuste y algunos detalles importantes para los mas neofitos, ayudemos a esos compañeros que aun estan indecisos sobre el montaje de dicho frecuencimetro.

Un abrazo a todos, sois los mejores

COSMOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2011)

eso es verdad,pero el problema es el prescaler que no todos consiguen el mismo,asi que el programa varia de modelo a modelo,ya puse en donde ay que modificar el programa,dependiendo del que consigan ,es por cuanto divide esa parte  del programa ,ademas esta el echo del  pcb,a no ser  que  dejemos como  un modulo   la parte del prescaler,no le veo utilidad de  hacer   un pcb y que despues nadie o muy  pocos consigan los componentes


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola:



el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es verdad,pero el problema es el prescaler que no todos consiguen el mismos



Tienes parte de razon, pero es mas facil hacer un codigo para cada uno de los cuatro factores de division que se suelen utilizar a partir de 1Ghz que son /10 hasta el Ghz /64, /128, /256 los que sobre pasan este valor de frecuencia que encontrar los divisores.
De todas maneras el circuito base asi como el codigo base aun no esta disponible.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya puse en donde ay que modificar el programa,dependiendo del que consigan



Esto condiciona en gran manera la cantidad de miembros interesados en el proyecto, pues hay muchos aun (entre los que me incluyo) que no saben hacer o modificar programas para el PIC.
Lo que le pone aun mas dificultad al proyecto.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ademas esta el echo del pcb,a no ser que dejemos como un modulo la parte del prescaler,no le veo utilidad de hacer un pcb y que despues nadie o muy pocos consigan los componentes



Esta es la parte que mas se ha de estudiar, pues las pretensiones de cada uno estan mas condicionadas por el prescaler o divisor, pero nada les impediria hacer el circuito contador base que le llegase hasta unas cuantas decenas de Mhz, ya no por no encontrar los divisores, si no por no tener la necesidad de medir frecuencias tan altas, pero no les frenaria en la contruccion del circuito base, cosa que considero muy importante.
Cuando sa hace un diseño de este tipo se miran muchos factores, pero el mas importante de todos ellos es el coste total del material,  despues entra en juego la disponibilidad de los componentes dentro del coste predeterminado, el resto es labor de ingenieria y diseño, que representa valores por encima del 70% del coste total solo al inicio del diseño, estabilizandose con el tiempo y las ventas, esto seria a nivel industrial, que no dista mucho fisicamente de nuestras pretensiones, solo que algunos conceptos y aportes de horas dedicadas y mejoras los hacemos gratis pues son para nuestro uso y disfrute.

Despues de 36 años dedicados a la electronica y pensando en estos temas profundamente me doy cuenta del trabajo que se hacia hace por ejemplo unos 25 o 30 años para diseñar un frecuencimetro de caracteristicas parecidas, yo desgraciadamente y por dedicacion a mi trabajo no tuve posibilidad de aprender a programar PIC, de ser asi por supuesto los exprimiria al maximo o por lo menos lo intentaria ya que a dia de hoy el diseño de un frecuencimetro basado en estos uC se remonta mas a la programacion que al diseño electronico ya que la flexibilidad de los mismos simplifica la cantidad de componentes electronicos.

Lo logico seria diseñar un circuito contador principal autosuficiente para que pueda medir algunas decenas de Mhz, con el se pueden adjuntar los distintos tipos de software para el prescaler y despues cada uno de los interesados podra optar por la via que mejor se adapte a sus posibilidades y pueda hacer uso del programa adecuado a su eleccion, recordar que en algunos lugares de la RED se esta haciendo asi desde hace años con el fin de facilitar la libre divulgacion de estos proyectos que sin son faciles y flexibles bienen bien a todos, pero si se complican solo sirven a los mas expertos y con mas posibilidades que seguro ya tienen un frecuencimetro comercial y no necesitan los que se publican en la RED, quedando reducida la disponibilidad a pocas personas.
Ya he comentado antes que soy un enamorado de los contadores/frecuencimetros, no necesito montar ninguno que vea en la RED o en este estupendo foro, pero si lo hago es por ocio o para regalarselo a quien no tiene posibilidades de comprarlo o montarlo, de hecho si me gusta el diseño final lo montare y seguro que algun prescaler tambien pero solo por ocio y para hecharos una mano en ello si lo necesitais, no dudeis en decirmelo, lo que este en mi mano estara a vuestra disposicion.

Un abrazo

COSMOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 31, 2011)

tenia una idea de hacer el programa una rutina o  algo para que se   auto  calibre(independiente de que prescaler le  ponga) ,tomando como referencia un  oscilador externo ,pero   en   el mismo  pcb,luego abandone por falta de tiempo
saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola Majestad:

Eso si que es critica constructiva, ademas de una buena idea.
Yo el mejor fecuencimetro que he visto por la RED (y siceramente he visto muchos) esta basado en el 16F876, mide hasta los 200 Mhz sin prescaler, el circuito base lleva como componentes adicionales el 74F50109 y el 74F74, los componentes pasivos y un cristal de 20Mhz, con esto ya es suficiente como frecuencimetro, si bien el creador le ha puesto un prescaler hasta los 4Ghz, tiene 3 entradas seleccionables y medidor de señal en pantalla, es muy completo, si bien esta diseñado por un compañero de una pagina (no es un foro) a la que estuy subscrito desde hace años, es una labor de ingenieria y diseño digna de ser expuesta, lastima que el creador no haya publicado el codigo fuente, ademas de estar solo disponibles los esquemas para los incritos en esa pagina, por lo que no se puede hacer publico, una pena de veras, aunque le pedire permiso para poner el esquema en el foro sin publicar el codigo *.hex o el codigo fuente, a ver que me contesta, seria interesante para hacerse una idea de por lo menos el hardware utilizado y la disponibilidad de los componentes.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## J2C (Feb 1, 2011)

Cosmos2K

Hace tiempo habia visto la página de Matjaž Vidmar y me parecio muy interesante.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola:
Ya veo que la conoces, es estupendo el frecuencimetro con el 16F876, con sus 3 entradas independientes y demas.
El que yo comente sale de una pagina a la que migramos unos cuantos que hace años teniamos un espacio en Yahoo, se suelen tratar temas en exclusiva de MW (micro.ondas) y solo hay un proyecto sobre contadores de frecuencia, se parece algo al de Matjaž Vidmar pero no es exactamente igual.
Creo que estas pensando lo mismo que yo eh?? Pues de copiar podemos copiar de Matjaž Vidmar, pues sinceramente y como dices coincido contigo que es de los que conozco el 2º mejor candidato, pero creo que en este foro hay potencial suficiente para hacer el codigo del PIC y hacer algo bueno y bonito, y por supuesto modular al que se pueda poner o no el prescaler segun necesidad.
En unos dias me ponder a desempolvar informacion que tengo por aqui y empezare a diseñar un prescaler y si puedo que sea multifuncional, o sea integrado el divisor preanplificador y escuadrador de salida en la misma placa, pero seria interesante que en el codigo fuente este implementado que cuando se cambie el conmutador o selector de entrada lo muestre en el display.
Escribiendo esto se me ha ocurrido haciendo memoria del esquema de Matjaž Vidmar en el que se utilizan varias entradas de conteo creo que son 3, pues creo que se podria poner que cada una fuese una entrada de division del prescaler de las mas utilizadas o bien cambiar el codigo fuente como comento el-rey-julien, seria una buena opcion.

Yo seguire investigando


Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jarod10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola a todos.

esta es mi primera entervension en este foro, yo tambien estoy armando un frecuencimetro y he probado varios que he encontrado en internet, y solo uno ha sido de mi agrado, el cual descargue de este foro, posteado por el-rey-julien el 03 de marzo de 2010: Frecuencimetro PIC 16F628A.rar, buena esa... trabaja muy bien, pero al jumpear para colocar el prescaler, la division la hace pro 1000.

Sería bueno que lo modificaras para utilizar una entrada más del pic para tener 4 combinaciones de division:

JP1       JP2         Prescaler

OFF      OFF           20
ON       OFF           64
OFF      ON           128
ON       ON           256

Así cada cual podria utilizar el prescaler que le sea más facil de conseguir en cada pais.

Aqui en colombia no he podido conseguir ninguno de ellos y estoy pensando en buscarlo en los selectores de TV.

Saludos.

Jarod10.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2011)

es complicado conseguir prescaler,en los  sintonizadores de  tv tienen alguno  que  otro ,


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola:

Ahora con los nuevos PLL los prescalers han muerto, ya que estos lo llevan implicito, un ejemplo es el TSA5500, es un PLL que maneja frecuencias de hasta 2600Mhz, y csi todos los de la nueva era son asi, que es el 95% del mercado.
Aun se pueden recuperar algunos de motorola como el MC12022 en equipos de telefonia obsoletos que se pueden encontrar de desguace.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## mcaco (Feb 15, 2011)

Bueno gente, miren este:
http://www.microwave.gr/content/view/85/109/
Completito completito, no se si sera del que estaban hablando pero este tienme todo ASM, HEX, etc.
Les comento por otro lado que despues de leerme las 13 paginas del post me pico el bicho y esto haciendo uno lo estoy programando en C (porque assembler no se) y uso un 16f873 con un cristal de 20MHZ y si mis calculos no estan mal deberia leer tranquilamente unos 50 MHZ (lo que no conozco es algun circuito sencillo que llegue a estas ffracuencias). Ademas aprovechando el pic estoy midiendo el voltage de la señal, para en el caso de que sea del tipo TTL sabe un aproximado de la amplitud. Pero estoy teniendo un problema con las cuentas cuando la fracuencia supera los 20k si mal no recuerdo(pierdo cuentas => pierdo exactitud). tengo que revisar el programa y ver que puedo hacer con eso. Si les interesa lo subo, HEX, .C y la simulacion en proteus. Lo que quisiera saber es si algun miembro que la tenga clara con C me podria dar una mano para terminar el proyecto dado que estoy arrancando con esto de los microcontroladores.


Saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo te puedo ayudar mcaco hice un programa de un para un frecuencímetro con el timer1 de 16bits de un PIC16F876A y según mis calculos el software puede llegar hasta varios cientos de GHz, obvio que es por la parte de software porque el timer del PIC no se aguanta esa frecuencia, estoy en busca de algún preescaler y encontré uno de 1.3GHz en un sintonizador de TV que todavia no comprendo muy bien como funciona ya que tiene una especia de comunicación I2C pero no es exactamente I2C así que sigo viendo .
Cualquier ayuda que necesites con el software estoy a tu disposición . Cualquier preescaler que que allan visto que se pueda conseguir por aquí les agradecería que me hicieran saber.

Saludos!!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Gracias Dradon, esta noche subo todo, porque aca en el laburo no tengo los archivos, probastes de conseguir el u664?


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 16, 2011)

Se consigue en argentina?


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Sep, aca los tienen (llame y me dijeron que tienen 5 pero que reponen). Ahi lo compre yo.
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php (en el buscador pone U664). Sale 20$ mas iva. Eso si es en capital no se si haran el envio.

Espero que ayude.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 16, 2011)

Huuuuy muchisimas gracias mcaco !!!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno aca subo el proyecto.

Dragon, desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedas darme.

Saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco el metodo que usas para medir la frecuencia es muy lento se te va a complicar para frecuencias mas altas y poco preciso a su vez, te dejo el que uso yo. No activo la interrupción ya que salir de ellas consume muchos ciclos de reloj, lo mejor es simplemente leer el bit de estado para saber cuando se activa la misma, aquí testeo durante 1 segundo cuando se desborda el TIMER 1. 


```
#bit t1_overflow = 0xF9E.0            //bit de desbordamiento del TIMER 1 se pone a 1 cuando se desborda el TIMER 1

INT32 FRECC;
INT32 cycles;
INT over = 0;

setup_timer_1(T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1 
      WHILE(cycles != 399810){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1

FRECC = make32(OVER,get_timer1());                    //uno el valor del TIMER y los OVERFLOW en un INT32 para tener la frecuencia
```

Lo único que tenes que ajustar es el numero con el que se compara cycles (399810) que ahí está puesto para que trabaje con 10MIPS de esta manera se logra una temporización muy proxima y casi exacta al segundo, cuando tenga tiempo quería hacer una versión que use el otro timer para temporizar el segundo de esta manera se hace más preciso (también simplemente testeando el bit de interrupción), con este metodo pude medir frecuencias de 10MHz con un error de 200Hz que usando el otro metodo que te comente con el timer creo que podría llegar a reducirlo a 10Hz como máximo.
Después que salis del bucle while podes tomar la medición del ADC:


```
INT16 adc;
FLOAT vol;

setup_adc_ports(ALL_ANALOG);           //todos los pines son ADC
setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);      //oscilador RC del ADC
set_adc_channel(0);                          //canal 0 del ADC para la conversión
delay_us(25);                                   //delay necesario

while(true){

ADC = read_adc();
delay_us(20);
VOL = (FLOAT)ADC * 5 / 1024;

}
```

De esta manera lees el ADC, cambiando el adc_channel podes hacer la lectura en los diferentes canales.
Espero te sirva cualquier duda consultame 

Saludooos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Exelente el metodo, se nota que la tenes clara con esto, esta noche lo pruebo y te cuento.

La pregunta seria, si uso un cristal de 20MHZ y un 16f873. Entonces tengo 20 MIPS? O me baso en los datos de microchip: http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/devices.aspx?ddocname=en010235

Donde figuran 5 MIPS

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

Dije una ganzada porque 20MIPS tiene los 24F para arriba. el mio tiene 5 MIPS.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

Jajaja si los MIPS vendrían a ser Millones de instrucciones por segundo que se toma de acuerdo a la velocidad real de reloj a la que trabaja el PIC, los PIC dividen por 4 la frecuencia del cristal y con eso trabajan por lo tanto si vos tenes tu cristal de 20MHz/4 = 5MHz = 5MIPS como bien dijiste.
Hay un pequeño error disculpame ese número no está para trabajar con 10MIPS no recuerdo bien como lo dejé yo lo calibraba con el Proteus variando el numero hasta que se demorara 1 segundo por eso es algo impresiso pero daba lecturas muy buenas sin embargo, voy a estar probando usando el timer y si funciona lo subo aquí.

Saludos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

jaja, ok esto no seria dificil de calcular si supieramos el numero de instrucciones que consume el while:


 WHILE(cycles != 399810){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }

para que el numero sea 399810 el bucle deberia consumir algo asi como 12.5 instrucciones. dado que 12.5 * 399816 es aprox 5MI y eso nos demora un segundo.

Estoy bien con las cuentas?


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

Intenté hacer ese calculo pero fallo porque no siempre entra en los IF por lo tanto dependiendo de si entra mas o menos demora mas o menos de acuerdo con la frecuencia. Además no puede haber media instrucción (12.5). Estoy probando con el método del timer pero estoy teniendo una demora de extra de 1ms, estoy intentando saber de donde sale.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

para media instrucion esta el viejo truco de poner un trimer en el osc del pic,pero tener que contar usted con un frecue para calibrarlo


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

Claro y es justamente lo que me falta jaja. Estuve probando con el timer y no tengo idea de por qué me está generando unos ms de más no tiene lógica no se si será el simulador tal vez, me parece que sigo con la idea anterior que a pesar de todo era bastante preciso. Éste es el código que estoy probando:


```
setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL | RTCC_DIV_32);
int time = 0;
set_timer0(6);

while(true){
if(t0_overflow){
   ++time;
   if(time==125){
      break;
   }
   else{
      t0_overflow = 0;
      set_timer0(6);
   }
}
}
```

En esta configuración el timer desborda cada 8ms por lo que si desborda 125 veces se demoró 1000ms exactamente, toda la comprobación del IF le toma unos pocos uS por lo que en teoría no debería afectar la temporización porque el timer no llega a desbordar en esos uS, lógico. Pero aún así no estoy teniendo un retardo exacto de 1000mS sino que tengo 1 o 2mS de más no se si será el simulador o algun error del programa. Todo corriendo a 4MHz para la prueba.

Saludos

Edito: no se de donde salen esos 2ms extras de acuerdo a un cálculo que hice el peor retardo que podría tener en caso de no detectar el overflow justo sería de 0.6uS que es un tiempo considerable para mi gusto, por lo que voy a continuar con el método anterior y calcular a partir de la frecuencia que mido una aproximación a la cantidad de veces que pude entrar en el IF, de este modo puedo calcular cuanto se demoró de más y restarlo al tiempo corrigiendo la frecuencia, esto daría una lectura muchos mas exacta, sin embargo un error de 300Hz a 10MHz no lo considero nada mal.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Bueno aver

**
Para tratar de saber cuantas instrucciones tiene el while hice lo siguente: arme este programita:

```
#include <16f873.h>
#bit t1_overflow = 0xF9E.0            //bit de desbordamiento del TIMER 1 se pone a 1 cuando se desborda el TIMER 1
INT32 FRECC;
INT32 cycles;
INT over = 0;
void main (){
setup_timer_1 (T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1 
      WHILE(cycles != 399810){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1
FRECC = make32(OVER,get_timer1());                    //uno el valor del TIMER y los OVERFLOW en un INT32 para tener la frecuencia
}
```
**
Lo compile y luego abri el lst (que es el archivo que genera CCS con el paso de C a assembler ) y busque la parte del while esto es lo que encontre.


*****

```
.................... setup_timer_1 (T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1  
*
000E:  MOVLW  87
000F:  MOVWF  10
....................       WHILE(cycles != 399810){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                   
0010:  MOVF   29,W
0011:  SUBLW  C2
0012:  BTFSS  03.2
0013:  GOTO   01F
0014:  MOVF   2A,W
0015:  SUBLW  19
0016:  BTFSS  03.2
0017:  GOTO   01F
0018:  MOVF   2B,W
0019:  SUBLW  06
001A:  BTFSS  03.2
001B:  GOTO   01F
001C:  MOVF   2C,F
001D:  BTFSC  03.2
001E:  GOTO   034
....................          IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1 
001F:  BSF    03.5
0020:  BSF    03.6
0021:  BTFSS  1E.0
0022:  GOTO   029
0023:  BCF    1E.0
0024:  BCF    03.5
0025:  BCF    03.6
0026:  INCF   2D,F
0027:  BSF    03.5
0028:  BSF    03.6
....................          ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo 
0029:  MOVLW  01
002A:  BCF    03.5
002B:  BCF    03.6
002C:  ADDWF  29,F
002D:  BTFSC  03.0
002E:  INCF   2A,F
002F:  BTFSC  03.2
0030:  INCF   2B,F
0031:  BTFSC  03.2
0032:  INCF   2C,F
....................       } 
0033:  GOTO   010
```
*****
en total de la 0010 a 0032 tenemos 36 instrucciones pero no siempre van a ejecutar todas hay 7 (las del if que solo ejecutan cuando desvorda el bit de overflow).

Entonces podriamos decir que con 33 instricciones por ciclos vamos a estar bastante precisos??? y en ese caso el tope seria 5MI / 33 = 151515.

Estoy bien encaminado ???


Gracias a todos.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

Pero no solo en el IF, al testear el cycles e incrementarle hace unos btfss y btfsc que son saltos condicionales en donde de acuerdo al valor de cycles actual va a saltar o no y eso varía el número de instrucciones. Leé lo que edite en el post anterior.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

luego te paso unos delays para pic muy exactos que calculan asta lo que tarda cada instrucion en ejucatarse,de todas maneras manipulando el osc con un trimer se logra precicion ,no ay otro modo ,pues cada pic de alguna manera son distintos y no  todos trabajan iguales,es decir al menos los que yo  e probado y siempre tienen algo,ya sea pot los componentes o el pic mismo,,,vaaa que se yo
PD:
     yo los programo en assembler,en c todos los programas son mas largos y no se tiene el control total del pic,es decir en assembler te puedo llenar un pic increiblemente y en c nunca me alcansa para hacer lo que yo quiero que haga el condenado pic


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

El problema no es generar un delay eso se hace facilmente con un poco de asm, el problema es que hay que generar el delay a la vez que se testean los pulsos, en este caso el desbordamiento del timer1, ese es el mayor inconveniente en el frecuencímetro.

Saludos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Joya dragon veo que encontraste una forma muy piola por lo que el codig quedaria asi no??


***

```
#bit t1_overflow = 0xF9E.0            //bit de desbordamiento del TIMER 1 se pone a 1 cuando se desborda el TIMER 1

INT32 FRECC;
INT32 cycles;
INT over = 0;

setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL | RTCC_DIV_32);
int time = 0;
set_timer0(6);

while(true){
if(t0_overflow){ 
   ++time; 
   if(time==125){
      break;
   }
   else{
      t0_overflow = 0;
      set_timer0(6);
   }
}

setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1

FRECC = make32(OVER,get_timer1());                    //uno el valor del TIMER y los OVERFLOW en un INT32 para tener la frecuencia
```
***


Y 300 HZ en 10M no es nada.

ahora dragon llegaste a simular con troteus una frec de 10M como hiciste??


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

Nono me malinterpretaste ese método no sirve, con le método anterior voy a continuar mcaco. Para generar los 10M con el proteus lo tenes que dejar una o dos horas simulando para que pase 1 segundo y te muestre la frecuencia jaja pero así podes ver bien el error ya que son 10M exactos.

Saludos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

haaa, jajajaja, mi imaginaba lo de proteus.
Ok bien, pero entonces como calculas el limite de ciclos del while? 399810 es para un cristal de 4MHZ? Por lo que para uno de 20 como en mi caso deberia quintuplicar este numero?


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

```
setup_timer_1(T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1
      WHILE(cycles != 45422){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1
```

Ése es el número para 1 segundo a 4MHz (1 MIPS) eso es sin entrada de señal por lo que al insertar frecuencia variaría aumentaría 2-3uS por cada 65535 pulsos que entren, por lo que nos daría un error de 2 a 3uS por cada 65KHz a 1MIPS. Entre más frecuencia menor el error.

Saludos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Muchas Gracias Dragon, ahora si no tengo mas que multiplicar este tope (45422) por 5 y listo, adaptado para mis 5MIPS.


Mil gracias nuevamente, esta noche lo pruebo y les cuento.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Dragon, no pude hacer funcionar la simulacion en proteus, te molestaria pasarme la tuya con los sources de c que estas usando. Desde ya muchas gracias.
El problema que tengo es que el printf al LCD me muesta un numero fijo po mas que los valores del contador esten cambiendo.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 17, 2011)

mcaco pasame tu programa acá te paso como lo tengo yo para 20MHz pero funcionando en un 18F por alguna razón en los 16F se comporta de forma extraña el programa, no se si será la simulación. Lo tengo funcionando en un 18F4520 a 20MHz (5 MIPS)


```
#bit t1_overflow = 0xF9E.0

setup_timer_1(T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1
      WHILE(cycles != 293913){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1

FRECC = make32(OVER,get_timer1());
```

Saludos

Por alguna razón ya no funciona, por qué? No se :S no tiene sentido. Me parece que debe estar fallando el proteus.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

Dragon, realmente te agradezco el interes y la ayuda que me estas dando. Te comento que lo logre hacer funcionar  este es el codigo:
***

```
#include "frec1.h"
#define use_portb_lcd TRUE
#include <LCD.C>
#bit t1_overflow = 0xC.0            //bit de desbordamiento del TIMER 1 se pone a 1 cuando se desborda el TIMER 1

INT32 FRECC;
INT32 cycles;
INT over = 0;




void main(){

   t1_overflow = 0;
   lcd_init();   
   lcd_putc("Frecuencimetro");    
      setup_timer_1(T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);
      while (1){
      lcd_gotoxy(1,0);      
      set_timer1(0);      
       WHILE(cycles != 277535){                        //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         ++cycles;                                    //incremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      FRECC = make32(OVER,get_timer1());      
      if ((FRECC>1000)&& (FRECC<1000000)){
       printf(lcd_putc, "F=%3.3w KHz   ",FRECC);
       }
         else if (FRECC>1000000){
       printf(lcd_putc, "F=%3.6w MHz   ",FRECC);
         }
            else {printf(lcd_putc,"F=%Lu Hz        ",FRECC);}     
      OVER=0;
      cycles=0;
      FRECC=0;
      t1_overflow = 0;      
      }
   }
```
***
y frec 1.h tiene:
**

```
#include <16F873.h>

#FUSES NOWDT                      //Watch Dog Timer
#FUSES HS                       //High speed Osc (> 4mhz for PCM/PCH) (>10mhz for PCD)
#FUSES NOPUT                    //No Power Up Timer
#FUSES NOPROTECT                //Code not protected from reading

#use delay(clock=20000000)
```
**
opte por poner a 0 el timer en lugar de deshabilitar la interrupcion ya que con esta ultima no me funcionaba.


Ahora para que me funcione bien en proteus tengo que poner la señal a medir en el pin 12, pero en la vida real al 11. Eso creo que un mambo del proteus.
Otra cosa que me pasa es que el pic tarda como 60 segundos (si no mas) en arrancar a medir, no se porque sera, ya que en el dispay solo me aparece fracuencimetro, para mi debe ser algun fusible que tengo que configurar o algo por el estilo.

Edito:
El problema de la demora en arrancar era que no inicialice las variables se ve que cycles arranca con un valor aleatorio y como la condicion del while es != xxxxx hasta que no desbordaba y arrancaba a contar nuevamete no se mostraba nada.
Solucion, como siempre me decian en la facu "inicialicen las variables", jajajaja.


Saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 18, 2011)

Jajajaja si incializar las variables es algo muy importante. Hasta que frecuencia lo pudiste hacer andar? El mío anda bien hasta eso de 400KHz y luego a frecuencias de por ejemplo 800KHz el timer solo se incrementa 14 veces en 1 segundo que no tiene sentido alguno así que supongo que será un error de PROTEUS. 
El problema de no deshabilitar el timer al salir del bucle while es que mientras haces la función make32() para sacar la frecuencia el timer se sigue incrementando y a frecuencias mas altas ésto genera un error.

Saludos


----------



## mcaco (Feb 18, 2011)

Con el proteus simule hasta 1M y tengo un error de 8 hz (que para mi esta bien), luego lo monte en el protoboard y con el generador de funciones que tengo (que como maximo llega a 2M) medi 2M sin problemas. ahroa tengo que tratar de encontrar un osilador variable que de VHF alfo como de 100M hasta 600M. pero no se como armarlo, estaba pensando en probar con los modulos TWS RWS de 439 MHZ que tengo para un projecto de radiocontrol.

El error que estas teniendo con frecuencias altas te pasa en proteus o en la vida real. Porque a mi me paso lo mismo en el protoboard y el problema es que a mayor fracuencia menor es la amplitud de la misma, pasa generalmente en los generadores que nos armamos, para eso lo que hice fue amplificar la señal para los rangos altos de fracuencias. Pero en proteus siempre simule bien .

Saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola mcaco hice unas pequeños cambios en el sistema de medición y logré arreglar el problema de la simulación, abría un archivo nuevo y salió andando perfectamente debe ser algún bug del PROTEUS. Simulé una señal de 5MHz con un error de 33Hz a 5MIPS que en mi opinión es realmente exacto.
Leyendo algunas notas de aplicación de Microchip y Datasheets los timers que admiten conteo por pulsos externos están diseñados para admitir frecuencia de hasta 50MHz algo realmente sorprendente no creí que se llegara a esas frecuencia. Si mis cálculos no están mal con este métodos e podría medir tranquilamente y muy sobrado esa frecuencia.
Estaba pensando en reducir el muestreo de 1 segundos a 100mS o 50mS, de este modo se reduce el error debido a la menor cantidad de veces que desborda el timer y se podrían hacer 3 o 4 lecturas y sacar un promedio, todo esto daría una frecuencia mucho más exacta y ya estaría terminando con la parte de software. La desventaja es que no se podrían medir frecuencias tan bajas, pero se podría seleccionar entre muestre por ejemplo >100Hz y <100Hz y de acuerdo a eso tomar las muestras cada 100mS o cada 1-2 segundos.
También estuve investigando sobre las etapas de entrada que podríamos utilizar.

Saludos

Edito: descarto la idea de usar una base de tiempos menor a 1 segundo, la razón? Con que alla una variación de un solo pulso o sea un solo Hz en la medición al compensarlo con una división para sacar la frecuencia se desvía mucho de la frecuencia real por ejemplo dando intervalos de 1000Hz - 970Hz en ves de 1000Hz - 999Hz con el método común y sacar un promedio de 10 mediciones sigue dando un error de unos 15Hz contra un error de 1Hz con el método común. A mayores frecuencias el error sigue siendo considerable así que el mejor método es tomar cada 1 segundo.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 21, 2011)

Buenisimo!!, cuales fueron las modificaciones?? seguis haciendo el while y testeando el bit de overfowl? (publicate el codigo) 

Saludos.

Edito:
Aca http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/01/11/frecuencimetro-con-micro-controlador/ esta un frecuencimetro con 16f84 (el del tano Ikol3 o algo asi). Lo que podes hacer es usar la etapa amplificadora de este circuito, yo la monte en un protoboard y me dio muy buenos resultados.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 21, 2011)

De éste modo es mejor:


```
cycles = 293913;
      setup_timer_1(T1_EXTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);       //activo el TIMER 1
      WHILE(cycles != 0){                             //con este bucle demoro 1 segundo para tomar la frecuencia                  
         IF(t1_overflow){ t1_overflow = 0; ++OVER; }  //testeo si desborda el TIMER 1
         --cycles;                                    //decremento cycles para ir contando 1 segundo
      }
      setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);                     //desactivo el TIMER 1
```

Porque así se compara un número de 32bits (cycles) con número de 8 bits que vendría a ser el cero, en ves de cycles que es de 32bits con el número que colocábamos para el retardo de 1 segundo que también eran 32bits se demoraba mucho más. Con ése valor esta preparado para trabajar a 20MHz (5MIPS) en 16F.

Te dio buenos resultados esa etapa de entrada? Hasta qué frecuencia pudiste probarla?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Feb 21, 2011)

hola, les puedo hacer una consulta??

yo hace unos dias andaba con algo de ganas de hacerme un frecuencimetro .....o mas bien de mirar.... por que tiempo no tengo.

en general uno mide frecuencia, queres saber si hay 27Khz , no 27342 hz, creo yo.

lo que a veces cambia es la entrada, si uno quiere medir señales bajas o de buena amplitud, a veces uno tiene montadas señales de alta frecuencia y poca amplitud sobre otras de frec. baja pero d mayor amplitud.

bueno, esa seria LA ENTRADA.
podr seleecionar que es lo que cuenta y que no .

pero luego viene el lio de el frecuencimetro, y es un lio, impreso complicado,programa, display....un bardo.

y mire en la web que hay testers por unos 25 US con frec. pero d 20 Khz .
en mi cso basta y sobra....o casi.

pero para frcuencias mas altas con un divisor ya esta.
un divisor por 100 me permite leer frecuencias de 2Mhz con el tester de 20 Khz.
y me ahorro un monton de lio .

que le ven de contra ??????


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 21, 2011)

A veces es necesario conoce la frecuencia lo más exacta posible, que sucedería si tuvieras que medir la frecuencia de la señal de sincronismo de un reloj por ejemplo, debe ser lo más exacta posible. El programa no es tanto lio, lo que es complicado es la etapa de entrada.
El echo de comprar un tester con frecuencímetro es una buena opción pero siempre fui de querer hacer mis cosas jaja me gusta complicarme . Además este frecuencímetro es para implementarlo con un LC meter y varios dispositivos más que los estoy "uniendo" en un solo PCB ssobre un display LCD color para desarrollar un pequeño dispositivo que disponga de varios instrumentos de medida y utilidades... Sí ya se fernandob me complico la vida 

Saludooos!!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 21, 2011)

Dragon con ese amplificador pude medir haste 3M sin drama, porque no tengo nada que me genere una frecuencia mayor. Ahora en la pagina del autor vi que el midio hasta 80 M sin problemas. Tambien creo que para UHF el prescaler te debe ampificar un poco la señal y luego con el ampli este (que es un transistor, un choque y un par de resistencias) vamos a conseguir la sufuciente aplitud como para que sea suficiente para el pic.
Ahora estoy armando las placas voy a usar una de ikol (el tano) porque ya la tenia hecha, mientras desarrollo nuestro frecuencimetro. tengo que teminar con la placa de prescaler y voy a ver si lo pruebo con un TWS-418 que es un transmisor de RF que funciona a 418 MHZ, tengo entendido que si mido en el pin de antena mientras este transmitiendo deberia leer 418 MHZ.
Voy a ver si para este finde termino. Les pasare fotos con la experiencia.

Fernandob:
Creo que la solucion que pensaste, si te sirve, no lo dudaria, mas si estas hasta la manos. Putualmente yo tengo la electronica como hobie (aprendi lo basico de un curso y despues mucho de autodidacta y foros como este) y es por esta razon que "me complico la vida" si bien tengo un tester con frecuencimetro y mide hasta 10 MHZ encare este proyecto para aprender mas (y poruque me arme un generador de funciones y le queria poner un fracuencimetro que me indicase la frecuencia, valga la redundancia).


Saludos.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.xbot.es/microplans/freculcmeter.htm

este es el que yo hice y funciona a la perfeccion 
http://gepic.atspace.com/Frecuencimetro.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

ese esta bueno gaby ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
muchas gracias


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 25, 2011)

mcaco probe el circuito de entrada que me mostraste:

http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/01/11/frecuencimetro-con-micro-controlador/

El único cambio que hice fue reemplazar el capacitor de entrada por un electrolítico de 100uF para poder medir frecuencias más bajas y el transistor que usé fue un a1015 para probar por ahora. El resultado? Muy malo. Si colocaba la entrada a positivo 5V tenía una salida de casi 1MHz no comprendo por que. Como lo montaste vos? Les dejo una imagen del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 26, 2011)

Señores! Tengo una duda ya que soy nuevo en la electronica... Como proyecto en el Tecnologico me mandaron a hacer un Generador de Señales asi que me decidi por el XR2206 y quiero ponerle un Frecuencimetro para observar que frecuencia estoy generando(ya esto es mas que todo para ponerlo mas vistoso). Asi que mi pregunta es: Para hacerme el frecuencimetro necesito el Prescaler?ya que no pienso pasar de 1MHz(como maximooo o algo asi), de ser asi que circuito me recomiendan ustedes? En este Tema vi muchosss diferentes y no se cual se adapta a mis necesidades.. 

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Kilermenjose

Para hacerte el frecuencimetro y colocarlo en tu generador de señales (ó Funciones) con el XR2206 NO necesitas el Pre-Escaler dado que estos frecuencimetros funcionan hasta 16 MHz sin necesidad del Pre-Escaler.

Puede que necesites tener una etapa mas pre-amplificadora de la señal, pero no estoy seguro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 26, 2011)

@j2c Gracias por responder! Estuve viendo varios esquemas que han posteado aqui pero todos usan LCD. Y por el momento quiero hace el mio usando Displays de 7 segmentos. Asi que sigo buscando uno para hacer!

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 26, 2011)

kilermenjose con 7 segmentos se complica más la cosa porque tenes que hacer el barrido en los segmentos para que se vea la frecuencia a la vez que temporizas el segundo para tomar la frecuencia. A menos que uses 4 pines del PIC por cada segmento (sin multiplexar) pero usarías muchos pines del PIC lo mejor es un LCD que no es tan caro tampoco y requiere menos trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Kilermenjose

Tienes varios por la web con display's de 7 segmentos realizados por radio-aficionados: el de *DL4YHF* ,  también el de *OM3CPH* y muchisimos mas, depende de lo que pretendas tu, Googlealos y dales una mirada.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 26, 2011)

Mmmm.. Si tienes razon, esos LCD no son tan costosos Adjunto dejo el que tengo pensado hacer, pero hay algunas cosas que no entiendo: En Donde dice ">", "Set" y "JP" Que significan esos pines? Es parte del programa del pic? En cuanto a la programacion, Alguien la tendra a la mano? Cuanto seria la frecuencia maxima que soporta este aparato?

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Kilermenjose
El del archivo que has colocado en tu post #295 es el diseño de IK3OIL y como BIEN dice en el primer parrafo de la pag. N°1 llega hasta 40MHz con una lectura de decenas de Hz, por ejemplo: 10.000,01 KHz.

En cuanto al significado


kilermenjose dijo:


> ...pero hay algunas cosas que no entiendo: En Donde dice ">", "Set" y "JP" Que significan esos pines? Es parte del programa del pic? En cuanto a la programacion, Alguien la tendra a la mano? Cuanto seria la frecuencia maxima que soporta este aparato?...


de la pagina N°2 tomate la molestia de usar el Traductor de Google y traduce todo lo que no entiendas.

Si lees en la pagina N°4 el parrafo de Conclusiones veras que el autor ofrece el Firmware a grabar en el PIC pero deberas solicitarselo a el.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: 
Mis conclusiones:  Te recomiendo que leas o traduzcas esas 4 paginas y luego preguntes cuales son tus dudas, en la web del autor podras encontrar la información respectiva tanto en Inglés como en Italiano, elige el idioma que te resulte mas cómodo. Sabes que en esta comunidad se tiene por NORMA no hacer el trabajo de los demas.


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 26, 2011)

Sisisi J2C... Hace ya ratoooo que lo pase por el traductor y ya entendi todos esos simbolos, de hecho iba editar el post para eliminar esa parte del comentario, pero estaba ocupado cotizando los materiales en la WEB y buscando otros modelos. Asi que pido DISCULPA por eso, ya que no fue mi intencion... Tambien encontre otro frecuenciometro que lo saque de este Tema (Mil Gracias al que lo posteo, y todo el merito para él) y ese me parece mejor. En el PDF que deje adjunto, tambien hay un Preamplificador en la entrada, eso es estrictamente necesario?o puede introducir la señal donde dice "Entrada Contador" (De la Figura 1)? Cuales serian los valores maximos de Voltios Pico-Pico que soporta el Frecuenciometro?

_PD_ _Offtopic_: Puedo usar el Programador TE20SE para quemar la 16F84? Es confiable ese aparatito? Es bastante sencillo de construir y no usa muchos materiales. Y! es la primera vez que experimento con los PICs..

Saludos!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 28, 2011)

Dragon, yo tengo armada la placa completa, comprobaste lo siguente: " El valor del resistor R8 es elegido para obtener cerca de 1,6-1,8 V en el colector del transistor, el cual es un valor necesario para impulsar correctamente la puerta del PIC. Usted debe verificar este valor después de completar el ensamble y antes de insertar el PIC en su base." Por otro lado el 4148 para que lo usas??.
Comprobe el funcinamiento armando el circuito, dado que no tuve buenos resultados con las simulaciones y los transistores. Pero probalo en una placa pre-perforada.


PD: con un cap de 100 nf (cermico) podes medir como minimo 1HZ, quiza por ahí este el problema. tambien he probado en el protoboard sacando el capacitor, que para frcs bajas funciona, pero cuando vas subiendo la frec de entrada tenes que colocar uno.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 28, 2011)

Gente les hago una pregunta, supongamos que ya tengo funcionando correctamente el prescaler. como puedo hacer para medir en que frecuencia esta transmitiendo un TX RF sin conectar la antena directamente a la entrada dado que esta coneccion podria quemar el prescaler. fijence aca: 



 en el minuto 2:40 usa un fracuensimetro (si no me equivoco) pero lo que no logro ver bien es la punta que usa para medir, alquien me prodria orientar como hacer esta prueba , con estos fracuencimetros que estamos armando, porque tambien me serviria para ver si el prescaler funciona correctamente.

Saludos a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## mcaco (Mar 7, 2011)

Bueno chicos les comento que termine el Frecuencimetro (con prescaler incluido) y ademas le agregue un generador de señales de 1 HZ hasta 2 MHZ . y esta funcionando de 10. Dragon te cuento que use el frcuencimetro del Tano porque el que estoy programando yo todavia esta en el protoboard, y un U664 para el prescaler. en cuento a lo que preguntavas con respecto al amplificador ,con este frecuencimetro llegue a medir 433 MHZ sin problemas (lo probé con mi handie). Así que funciona.

Cualquier duda pregunten.

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Aqui les dejo dos circuitos divisores por 1000 para los frecuencimetros.






Saludos,

            Jarod10.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2011)

gracias buen aporte jarod10, 
saludos de su majestad


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí les dejo un link donde pueden encontrar buena información sobre frecuencímetros y otros proyectos, está en aleman.



Proyectos:

* Medidor de frecuencia simple de 400 Hz a 50 MHz

* Frecuencímetro simple hasta 1 GHz
       Gama de frecuencias 50 MHz a 1 GHz
       Resolución de 24 bits
       Precisión sin calibrar 0,005%
                     normal de 0,001%
                   máxima de 0.0002%
       Pantalla LCD de 10 dígitos
       Rangos de medición:
              50 MHz ... 250 MHz, una resolución de 0,25 kHz
              250 MHz ... 500 MHz, resolución de 0,5 kHz
              500 MHz ... Resolución de 1 GHz, 1 kHz
              1 GHz ... 1,3 GHz, 2 kHz de resolución

* Contador de frecuencia universal de 2 Hz a 1 GHz 
       Resolución de 24 bits
       Precisión: (F> 4 MHz) sin calibrar 0,005%
                                      normal de 0,001%
                                    máxima de 0.0002%
       Precisión: (8kHz. 0,4 MHz) 0,05%
                     (4 / f + 0,001%)
       Precisión: (F <8 kHz) f/10000% 0,001%
                     (1 kHz ~ 0,1%)
                    (4 kHz: ~ 0,4%)
       Pantalla LCD de 10 dígitos.

Entre otros. Además de poder descargar el *.hex, tambien pueden descargar el *.asm de cada uno para poder exáminar el código.

Links:
http://www.sprut.de/index.htm 
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/index.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/frequenz/freq.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/frequenz/freq_gh.htm
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/frequenz/freq_uni_628.htm

Saludos,
            Jarod10.


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Cuento que ya hice el Frecuenciometro del italiano(creo). Pero la Programacion no me funciona, ya que para medir frecuencia de por lo menos 25Hz, el LCD me marca 2, es decir que las "Unidades" no me las muestra. Creo que es mas bien que la coma este corrida un espacio... Que pasaria si le cuelgo al Pic otra programacion de otro frecuenciometro y lo pongo a funcionar en este? 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 31, 2011)

o sea tiene un error de 10 hz ,,,,,


----------



## kilermenjose (Abr 1, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que le falta un digito por asi decirlo! Y por ejemplo si es 100 Hz, el frecuenciometro me marca 10Hz y asi sucesivamente...

Sera que no hay optra programacion que se le pueda montar a este diseño?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2011)

no probaste si te falta algun jumper o llave ,(puerto a )que conmute los decimos?,
podrías postear cuan es el que armaste ,o el programa en asm ,asi me fijo cual es el problema


----------



## kilermenjose (Abr 1, 2011)

Ok! El Circuito que arme es el que esta abajo adjunto lo unico que le cambie fue el transistor por un 2N3904 (tambien arme el circuito en espejo y tuve que colocar el Pic por la parte del cobre..) el Codigo fuente no lo tengo, ya que baje los archivos .Hex de la pagina que posteo un forista en este mismo Tema..

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2011)

intentare usar un dessanblador para ver que sale,un poco de ingeniería inversa

aa pero podrías subir el .hex o pone el enlace de donde lo sacaste

ya lo encontre estaba en el mismo comprimido que subiste,,,,,


----------



## kilermenjose (Abr 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> intentare usar un dessanblador para ver que sale,un poco de ingeniería inversa
> 
> aa pero podrías subir el .hex o pone el enlace de donde lo sacaste


 
Todo lo saque de esta pagina. Ahi te dejo el codigo fuente.. 

Gracias por Responder y Saludos!

PD: No habia visto lque editastes el mensaje anterior. Igual aqui estan..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2011)

por lo que lei ,en la pagina solo esta mal programado tu pic,osea el programa esta bien,solo que le abras errado en cuanto el jumper y la forma de calibrarlo,con el boton set ,de todas formas lo voy a comprobar


----------



## kilermenjose (Abr 1, 2011)

Ok y como lo calibro a la perfeccion? Le quito el condensador de 33pf y le dejo solo el Cristal? De hecho no he tocado nada del "Jumper" ni del "Set"... 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2011)

según la pagina estas son las instrucciones 


> La programación del frecuencímetro se obtiene usando dos pulsadores denominados SET y > de la siguiente manera:
> 
> - Al presionar el botón SET por primera vez, se muestra el valor de FI (Función «IFset») y el cursor parpadea y se ubica en el primer dígito que usted puede modificar (10 MHz), ahora usted puede modificar el valor de este dígito con el botón > en el rango de 0-9. Luego de cambiar este dígito puede ir al siguiente presionando de nuevo el botón SET y así sucesivamente hasta alcanzar el último dígito de la derecha.
> - Presionando otra vez el botón SET se inicia la función «Mode Set» y ahora se
> ...


----------



## daniel escobar (May 8, 2011)

saludos desde mexicopodrian exponer cual frecuencimetro fue el bueno?? para poder seguir el proyecto y ensamblarlo ese que esta en aleman se ve bastante sencillo voy a buscar si tiene el pcb ahi mismo, aunque sin prescaler en newark.com y mouser.com.mx salen algunos aunque son soic , se podra usar otro pic como prescaler??? osea que el pic funcione como prescaler , claro son su respectivo software saludos .


----------



## daniel escobar (Jul 3, 2011)

Saludos arme el frec de *ik3oil*, bastante informacion aqui y en internet funciona bastante bien gracias a la red y al autor, si alguien necesita ayuda con todo gusto a sus ordenes


----------



## luciano2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

hola jente seguen veo el ik3oil mide hasta 50 mhz, se lo puede ampliar ? o seria mejor armar otro circuito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2011)

luciano2010 dijo:


> hola jente seguen veo el ik3oil mide hasta 50 mhz, se lo puede ampliar ? o seria mejor armar otro circuito.



el mismo sirve agregándole un prescaler ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## luciano2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

hola gracias por contestar lo quiero usar para aplicaciones varias pero principalmente me gusto para poder medir la frecuencia de un receptor de fm con sinto analogico. recien empiezo con el tema de los frecuencimetros, disculpen la ignorancia,pero por lo que leo en la hoja de datos parece que funciona.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2011)

para medir la frecuencia de un receptor fm ay un ic dedicado a eso ,,,haber alguien que me ayude a recordar ,,era algo haci como LCxxxx ,,


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 23, 2011)

Saludos. 
Les dejo aqui una simulación del Frecuencimetro del que tratan,
mas unas capturas que le realize para que vean como estaria esto simulado.
Lo pude subir hasta mas de 50 Mhz. Y funciono!!
Nota. El proyecto de la simulación viene dentro del archivo rar junto con mas capturas.
PD. Simulado con PROTEUS 7.8 SP2
Tiene el detalle de no mostrar los datos corridos, no se si se trate de error de programación
o de la simulación. Me voy mas por error de programación, ya que he simulado bastantes
programas con LCD y se muestran bien los datos. 
¿Que display estan usando?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> ¿Que display estan usando?


los comunes genericos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 24, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los comunes genericos


OK, pero hay de varias líneas. Generico de una línea de dos o de 4 etc. Cual si se puede saber si no es molestia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2011)

de dos lineas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## leo625 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aca unas fotos de la simulacion de un frecuencimetro en proteus.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/1hz.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/4mhz.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/20mhz.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/50mhz.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/125hz.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/500khz.png/

Esta escrito en BASIC.



AH, y usa un cristal de 10Mhz, resolucion de 1 hz hasta los 16 mhz, de 16mhz en adelante tiene una resolucion de 4hz.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2011)

leo625 dijo:


> Aca unas fotos de la simulacion de un frecuencimetro en proteus.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/1hz.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/4mhz.png/
> ...


Que no es lo mismo que posteaste _Por aca_ ?
Va a venir la chica de la limpieza!!!, Sirve que la vuelvo a ver ​


----------



## crimson (Jul 14, 2012)

Si bien el tema es viejo no deja de ser interesante. Les dejo un frecuencímetro discreto, con TTL en la entrada y contadores CMOS.
Saludos C


----------



## tikito (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola quizas a alguien le interese este prescaler y le sea de utilidad...

http://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/prescaler_12GHz.php


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 10, 2014)

hola amigos pare*C*e que *H*asta aqui se acabo el programa,... les cuento que yo hi*C*e un frecuencimetro y *V*a desde 10 hz a 60*M*hz ,.y 1.3*GH*z,. ademas de medi*R* frecuencia tambien mide los capacitores esta muy bueno este frecuencimetro,.. aqui les *V*a el proyecto completo,. *H*asta luego


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola amigos,. De foros de electronica,. Quiero comentarles que tengo *V*arios prescaler en mi poder,. Tengo el upb562ac,. Upb504,.upb501,.upb584,.upb585,.upb587,.y uno que solo dice b510
a de*C*ir *V*erdad ne*C*e*S*ito *V*er como puedo i*M*plementar el upb562ac en mi frecuencimetro,. Si alguno de ustedes sabe como ha*C*erlo,. Haber si me ha*C*e el favor de pasarme el dato,. Desde ya gracias amigos *H*asta pronto,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> Hola amigos,. De foros de electronica,. Quiero comentarles que tengo *V*arios prescaler en mi poder,. Tengo el upb562ac,. Upb504,.upb501,.upb584,.upb585,.upb587,.y uno que solo dice b510
> a de*C*ir *V*erdad ne*C*e*S*ito *V*er como puedo i*M*plementar el upb562ac en mi frecuencimetro,. Si alguno de ustedes sabe como ha*C*erlo,. Haber si me ha*C*e el favor de pasarme el dato,. Desde ya gracias amigos *H*asta pronto,.


!!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !! , como promesia es deuda , dejo aca atiendendo un  pedido en mui especial de lo conpañero  Don medinacruzz , una conparación de dos preescalers "U664" Vs. "uPB562C" para que el pueda hacer lo reenplazo entre els.
!!Desejo que sea util ese aporte , dudas adicionales , pregunten es un gusto platicarmos !!
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en lo reenplazo Don medinacruzz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Bueno aun tengo solamente una duda quanto a lo pino 7 del preescaler uPB562C, donde ese pino define si lo preescaler deve dibidir por 64 o 65 , como la hoja de datos tecnicos no es mui clara en ese caso yo premeramente conecte lo pino 7 a los 5 Voltios , haora si por acaso lo frequenzimetro demonstra una leitura equivocada , eso es porque lo preescaler en realidad estas dibidindo por 65 , asi devemos entonses conectar lo terminal 7 a la masa o tierra , haora si tudo anda bien de premera, ok no hay nada mas a hacer.


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 24, 2015)

gracias, amigo daniel lopes ,. 
ya estoy diseñando la nueva pcb para este prescaler,. hase un tiempo hise este frecuencimetro pero
solo lo he usado para medir asta 55mhz sin prescaler porque aqui en honduras no se encuentra, el 664
tengo unos prescaler que ya mire el data y miden asta 13ghz`, pero con este de 1.3ghz me conformo,. gracias amigo asta pronto,. saludos cordiales a todos los del foros de electronica,..


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 19, 2015)

hola amigos,. de foros de electronica.
pido disculpas a todos ustedes., me he puesto a rrevisar los hex de el frecuencimetro que 
postte anterior mente y no son esos, el problema que de la paguina de donde baje ese circuito no salen en hex sale una lista nomas de codigos normales,. si alguno de ustedes sabe como conbertirlo a hex lo subo,.
yo ase un tienpecito lo probe un amigo personal conbirtio el codigo a hex y me dio el pic ya grabado,. el pic lo saque y segun yo avia guardado el hex en win pic 800 pero no se guardo, y mi amigo ya no esta aqui ,.
si algien lo puede conbertir,. solo diga y yo lo subo,. asta pronto amigos,..


----------



## miguelus (Feb 20, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Si ese programa está en ASM se puede compilar y obtener el HEX con la utilidad MPASMWIN de µChip, esta utilidad es gratuita y se baja de la Web de µChip.

Sal U2


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 25, 2015)

hola amigos de foros de electronica ,. 
si alguno de ustedes quiere el hex para este proyecto lo subo hay 2 berciones,. 
ya los tengo los hex ,. saludos,. asta pronto


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 28, 2015)

*H*ola*_*amigos estos son los hex origuinales de este frecuenci*METRO*.,.,


----------



## medinacruzz (Ago 28, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !! , como promesia es deuda , dejo aca atiendendo un  pedido en mui especial de lo conpañero  Don medinacruzz , una conparación de dos preescalers "U664" Vs. "uPB562C" para que el pueda hacer lo reenplazo entre els.
> !!Desejo que sea util ese aporte , dudas adicionales , pregunten es un gusto platicarmos !!
> !Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en lo reenplazo Don medinacruzz!
> Att.
> ...






hola amigo daniel,. 
te comento que hice el frecuencimetro con el upb562c,.
y me anda barbaro  
solo que le puse el pin 7 a masa y me dibide por 64, lo probe ya asta 1.8GHZ.,
gracias por ayudarme a solucionar mi problema,. saludos a todos los compañeros de foros de electronica,.....


amigo lo que si nesecito es un atenuador para este frecuencimetro,.
lo demas anda muy bien,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , jo conpre en la Internet (Aliexpress.com ) un frequenzimetro Chino de 8 digitos color azur que mide hasta 2.8Ghz bien baratito .
Cuando fue testear el con un generador de RF Alta-Gamma ( HP) pude mirar que hasta 60MHz tudo anda de 1000 maravillas  , pero despues frequenzias mas arriba  automacticamente un preescaler tipo  MB506 SMD del Fujitsu es enpleado en la dibisión , peroooooooooo haora la frequenzia mostrada en lo display en los digitos menos significativos NO andam en pasos decimales ( 1, 2 , 3.........9,0) y si en pasos binarios (64 , 128 , 256)  , bueno pacienzia , es  lo mejor que tenemos por haora con un equipo asi tan baratito .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Sep 14, 2015)

hola amigos,. de foros de electronica,.
quiero comentarles algo,.
hise este frecuencimetro, con el u664b, y al medir frecuencias como 105.5mhz el frecuencimetro 
me da 105.472mhz,.
es un tx fm pll que hise rrecientemente,.que le podra estar pasando a este frecuencimetro,. o que ajustes debo haserle  para que de la frecuencia correcta,.
desde ya gracias por sus rrespuestas,.


----------



## elmito2 (Sep 14, 2015)

Lo mas probable es que el crystal no este en su frecuencia. Para ajustarlo debes poner un capacitor variable  a uno de los pines del crystal y calibrarlo comparando con un frecuencimetro original. El capacitor variable debe ser de unos 40 picofaradios aproximadamente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2015)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos,. de foros de electronica,.
> quiero comentarles algo,.
> hise este frecuencimetro, con el u664b, y al medir frecuencias como 105.5mhz el frecuencimetro
> me da 105.472mhz,.
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don medinacruzz ustedes tienes en las manos dos incognitas: o tu pll estas con la frequenzia de referenzia levemente equivocada o tu frequenzimetro estas con su referenzia levemente equivocada    . 
Asi te recomendo buscar por una segunda opinión o sea busque por otro frequenzimetro comercial enprestado por un rato de tienpo  y conpare con lo tujo casero y mejor aun ayuste la base de tienpo de tu frequenzimetro casero de modo ese medir igual a un comercial  .
!Fuerte abraoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Sep 15, 2015)

hola amigo, don Daniel Lopes.
le comento que mi pll esta bien calibrado, ya lo medi con un frecuencimetro comercial que tengo y mide exacto, 
lo malo de este frecuencimetro comercial es que solo mide de 96mhz a 185mhz pero de exacto es bien exacto,.gracias por sus rrespuestas amigos,.
saludos, para todos los integrantes, y moderadores de foros de electronica,...


----------

